# BOClean Updates



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 10/09/05 - 07:02:09 (US EDT) (11:02:09 GMT/UTC)

THREE new nasties today for a total of 8786 UNIQUE trojans (57,839 trojans, worms, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.12.

To UPDATE your BOClean 4.12, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean 4.12 automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean 4.12 is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

You can also click down below to download directly from this email if your security settings permit by using the link below:

ftp://ftp.nsclean.com/pub/boc412.xvu

or

http://www.nsclean.com/boc412.xvu

Click the above to download if you MUST collect the file from our site instead of allowing BOClean 4.12 to do it for you. You will need to know ahead of time where your existing BOC412.XVU file is located - you can either use the "search for files/folders" on the start menu to determine the location where the file you need to overwrite is, or you can look for the location in BOClean's configuration screen where it lists "Location of BOClean database." We recommend that you use the updater within BOClean 4..12 to avoid the torture.

BOClean 4.12.002 was released on Friday, January 21, 2005 and is the "final build" - for more information on BOClean 4.12, visit the support page here:

http://www.nsclean.com/supboc.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

Thanks..................


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 10/09/05 - 18:14:09 (US EDT) (22:14:09 GMT/UTC)

TWO MORE new nasties today for a total of 8788 UNIQUE trojans (57,867 trojans, worms, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.12.

To UPDATE your BOClean 4.12, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean 4.12 automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean 4.12 is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

You can also click down below to download directly from this email if your security settings permit by using the link below:

ftp://ftp.nsclean.com/pub/boc412.xvu

or

http://www.nsclean.com/boc412.xvu

Click the above to download if you MUST collect the file from our site instead of allowing BOClean 4.12 to do it for you. You will need to know ahead of time where your existing BOC412.XVU file is located - you can either use the "search for files/folders" on the start menu to determine the location where the file you need to overwrite is, or you can look for the location in BOClean's configuration screen where it lists "Location of BOClean database." We recommend that you use the updater within BOClean 4..12 to avoid the torture.

BOClean 4.12.002 was released on Friday, January 21, 2005 and is the "final build" - for more information on BOClean 4.12, visit the support page here:

http://www.nsclean.com/supboc.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 10/11/05 - 04:56:42 (US EDT) (08:56:42 GMT/UTC)

TWENTY-ONE new nasties today for a total of 8809 UNIQUE trojans (58,009 trojans, worms, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.12.

To UPDATE your BOClean 4.12, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean 4.12 automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean 4.12 is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

You can also click down below to download directly from this email if your security settings permit by using the link below:

ftp://ftp.nsclean.com/pub/boc412.xvu

or

http://www.nsclean.com/boc412.xvu

Click the above to download if you MUST collect the file from our site instead of allowing BOClean 4.12 to do it for you. You will need to know ahead of time where your existing BOC412.XVU file is located - you can either use the "search for files/folders" on the start menu to determine the location where the file you need to overwrite is, or you can look for the location in BOClean's configuration screen where it lists "Location of BOClean database." We recommend that you use the updater within BOClean 4..12 to avoid the torture.

BOClean 4.12.002 was released on Friday, January 21, 2005 and is the "final build" - for more information on BOClean 4.12, visit the support page here:

http://www.nsclean.com/supboc.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 10/12/05 - 05:55:39 (US EDT) (09:55:39 GMT/UTC)

NINETEEN new nasties today for a total of 8828 UNIQUE trojans (58,134 trojans, worms, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.12.

To UPDATE your BOClean 4.12, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean 4.12 automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean 4.12 is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

You can also click down below to download directly from this email if your security settings permit by using the link below:

ftp://ftp.nsclean.com/pub/boc412.xvu

or

http://www.nsclean.com/boc412.xvu

Click the above to download if you MUST collect the file from our site instead of allowing BOClean 4.12 to do it for you. You will need to know ahead of time where your existing BOC412.XVU file is located - you can either use the "search for files/folders" on the start menu to determine the location where the file you need to overwrite is, or you can look for the location in BOClean's configuration screen where it lists "Location of BOClean database." We recommend that you use the updater within BOClean 4..12 to avoid the torture.

BOClean 4.12.002 was released on Friday, January 21, 2005 and is the "final build" - for more information on BOClean 4.12, visit the support page here:

http://www.nsclean.com/supboc.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

thanks.................


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

SIR****TMG said:


> thanks.................


You're welcome....here comes the next one! :up:


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 10/13/05 - 05:51:11 (US EDT) (09:51:11 GMT/UTC)

SIXTEEN new nasties today for a total of 8844 UNIQUE trojans (58,225 trojans, worms, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.12.

To UPDATE your BOClean 4.12, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean 4.12 automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean 4.12 is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

You can also click down below to download directly from this email if your security settings permit by using the link below:

ftp://ftp.nsclean.com/pub/boc412.xvu

or

http://www.nsclean.com/boc412.xvu

Click the above to download if you MUST collect the file from our site instead of allowing BOClean 4.12 to do it for you. You will need to know ahead of time where your existing BOC412.XVU file is located - you can either use the "search for files/folders" on the start menu to determine the location where the file you need to overwrite is, or you can look for the location in BOClean's configuration screen where it lists "Location of BOClean database." We recommend that you use the updater within BOClean 4..12 to avoid the torture.

BOClean 4.12.002 was released on Friday, January 21, 2005 and is the "final build" - for more information on BOClean 4.12, visit the support page here:

http://www.nsclean.com/supboc.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 10/14/05 - 05:49:48 (US EDT) (09:49:48 GMT/UTC)

THIRTEEN new nasties today for a total of 8857 UNIQUE trojans (58,299 trojans, worms, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.12.

To UPDATE your BOClean 4.12, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean 4.12 automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean 4.12 is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

You can also click down below to download directly from this email if your security settings permit by using the link below:

ftp://ftp.nsclean.com/pub/boc412.xvu

or

http://www.nsclean.com/boc412.xvu

Click the above to download if you MUST collect the file from our site instead of allowing BOClean 4.12 to do it for you. You will need to know ahead of time where your existing BOC412.XVU file is located - you can either use the "search for files/folders" on the start menu to determine the location where the file you need to overwrite is, or you can look for the location in BOClean's configuration screen where it lists "Location of BOClean database." We recommend that you use the updater within BOClean 4..12 to avoid the torture.

BOClean 4.12.002 was released on Friday, January 21, 2005 and is the "final build" - for more information on BOClean 4.12, visit the support page here:

http://www.nsclean.com/supboc.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 10/15/05 - 05:36:50 (US EDT) (09:36:50 GMT/UTC)

EIGHT new nasties today for a total of 8865 UNIQUE trojans (58,381 trojans, worms, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.12.

To UPDATE your BOClean 4.12, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean 4.12 automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean 4.12 is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

You can also click down below to download directly from this email if your security settings permit by using the link below:

ftp://ftp.nsclean.com/pub/boc412.xvu

or

http://www.nsclean.com/boc412.xvu

Click the above to download if you MUST collect the file from our site instead of allowing BOClean 4.12 to do it for you. You will need to know ahead of time where your existing BOC412.XVU file is located - you can either use the "search for files/folders" on the start menu to determine the location where the file you need to overwrite is, or you can look for the location in BOClean's configuration screen where it lists "Location of BOClean database." We recommend that you use the updater within BOClean 4..12 to avoid the torture.

BOClean 4.12.002 was released on Friday, January 21, 2005 and is the "final build" - for more information on BOClean 4.12, visit the support page here:

http://www.nsclean.com/supboc.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 10/16/05 - 02:48:38 (US EDT) (06:48:38 GMT/UTC)

TWELVE new nasties today for a total of 8877 UNIQUE trojans (58,446 trojans, worms, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.12.

To UPDATE your BOClean 4.12, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean 4.12 automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean 4.12 is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

You can also click down below to download directly from this email if your security settings permit by using the link below:

ftp://ftp.nsclean.com/pub/boc412.xvu

or

http://www.nsclean.com/boc412.xvu

Click the above to download if you MUST collect the file from our site instead of allowing BOClean 4.12 to do it for you. You will need to know ahead of time where your existing BOC412.XVU file is located - you can either use the "search for files/folders" on the start menu to determine the location where the file you need to overwrite is, or you can look for the location in BOClean's configuration screen where it lists "Location of BOClean database." We recommend that you use the updater within BOClean 4..12 to avoid the torture.

BOClean 4.12.002 was released on Friday, January 21, 2005 and is the "final build" - for more information on BOClean 4.12, visit the support page here:

http://www.nsclean.com/supboc.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 10/18/05 - 02:27:35 (US EDT) (06:27:35 GMT/UTC)

TWENTY-SEVEN new nasties today for a total of 8904 UNIQUE trojans (58,617 trojans, worms, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.12.

To UPDATE your BOClean 4.12, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean 4.12 automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean 4.12 is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

You can also click down below to download directly from this email if your security settings permit by using the link below:

ftp://ftp.nsclean.com/pub/boc412.xvu

or

http://www.nsclean.com/boc412.xvu

Click the above to download if you MUST collect the file from our site instead of allowing BOClean 4.12 to do it for you. You will need to know ahead of time where your existing BOC412.XVU file is located - you can either use the "search for files/folders" on the start menu to determine the location where the file you need to overwrite is, or you can look for the location in BOClean's configuration screen where it lists "Location of BOClean database." We recommend that you use the updater within BOClean 4..12 to avoid the torture.

BOClean 4.12.002 was released on Friday, January 21, 2005 and is the "final build" - for more information on BOClean 4.12, visit the support page here:

http://www.nsclean.com/supboc.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 10/19/05 - 02:42:42 (US EDT) (06:42:42 GMT/UTC)
Intraday:FILEDATE: 10/19/05 - 07:02:57 (US EDT) (11:02:57 GMT/UTC)

A total of TEN new nasties today for a total of 8914 UNIQUE trojans (58,712 trojans, worms, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.12.

To UPDATE your BOClean 4.12, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean 4.12 automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean 4.12 is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

You can also click down below to download directly from this email if your security settings permit by using the link below:

ftp://ftp.nsclean.com/pub/boc412.xvu

or

http://www.nsclean.com/boc412.xvu

Click the above to download if you MUST collect the file from our site instead of allowing BOClean 4.12 to do it for you. You will need to know ahead of time where your existing BOC412.XVU file is located - you can either use the "search for files/folders" on the start menu to determine the location where the file you need to overwrite is, or you can look for the location in BOClean's configuration screen where it lists "Location of BOClean database." We recommend that you use the updater within BOClean 4..12 to avoid the torture.

BOClean 4.12.002 was released on Friday, January 21, 2005 and is the "final build" - for more information on BOClean 4.12, visit the support page here:

http://www.nsclean.com/supboc.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 10/22/05 - 03:20:47 (US EDT) (07:20:47 GMT/UTC)

SIX new nasties today for a total of 8935 UNIQUE trojans (58,875 trojans, worms, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.12.

To UPDATE your BOClean 4.12, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean 4.12 automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean 4.12 is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

You can also click down below to download directly from this email if your security settings permit by using the link below:

ftp://ftp.nsclean.com/pub/boc412.xvu

or

http://www.nsclean.com/boc412.xvu

Click the above to download if you MUST collect the file from our site instead of allowing BOClean 4.12 to do it for you. You will need to know ahead of time where your existing BOC412.XVU file is located - you can either use the "search for files/folders" on the start menu to determine the location where the file you need to overwrite is, or you can look for the location in BOClean's configuration screen where it lists "Location of BOClean database." We recommend that you use the updater within BOClean 4..12 to avoid the torture.

BOClean 4.12.002 was released on Friday, January 21, 2005 and is the "final build" - for more information on BOClean 4.12, visit the support page here:

http://www.nsclean.com/supboc.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

Thanks............


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 10/22/05 - 21:58:50 (US EDT) (22.10.05 - 01:58:50 GMT/UTC)

SIX new nasties today for a total of 8941 UNIQUE trojans (58,944 trojans, worms, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.12.

To UPDATE your BOClean 4.12, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean 4.12 automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean 4.12 is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

You can also click down below to download directly from this email if your security settings permit by using the link below:

ftp://ftp.nsclean.com/pub/boc412.xvu

or

http://www.nsclean.com/boc412.xvu

Click the above to download if you MUST collect the file from our site instead of allowing BOClean 4.12 to do it for you. You will need to know ahead of time where your existing BOC412.XVU file is located - you can either use the "search for files/folders" on the start menu to determine the location where the file you need to overwrite is, or you can look for the location in BOClean's configuration screen where it lists "Location of BOClean database." We recommend that you use the updater within BOClean 4..12 to avoid the torture.

BOClean 4.12.002 was released on Friday, January 21, 2005 and is the "final build" - for more information on BOClean 4.12, visit the support page here:

http://www.nsclean.com/supboc.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 10/24/05 - 03:39:40 (US EDT) (07:39:40 GMT/UTC)

TWENTY-FIVE new nasties today for a total of 8966 UNIQUE trojans (59,116 trojans, worms, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.12.

To UPDATE your BOClean 4.12, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean 4.12 automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean 4.12 is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

You can also click down below to download directly from this email if your security settings permit by using the link below:

ftp://ftp.nsclean.com/pub/boc412.xvu

or

http://www.nsclean.com/boc412.xvu

Click the above to download if you MUST collect the file from our site instead of allowing BOClean 4.12 to do it for you. You will need to know ahead of time where your existing BOC412.XVU file is located - you can either use the "search for files/folders" on the start menu to determine the location where the file you need to overwrite is, or you can look for the location in BOClean's configuration screen where it lists "Location of BOClean database." We recommend that you use the updater within BOClean 4..12 to avoid the torture.

BOClean 4.12.002 was released on Friday, January 21, 2005 and is the "final build" - for more information on BOClean 4.12, visit the support page here:

http://www.nsclean.com/supboc.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 10/24/05 - 21:19:14 (US EDT) (25.10.05 - 01:19:14 GMT/UTC)

FIVE new nasties today for a total of 8971 UNIQUE trojans (59,153 trojans, worms, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.12.

To UPDATE your BOClean 4.12, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean 4.12 automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean 4.12 is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

You can also click down below to download directly from this email if your security settings permit by using the link below:

ftp://ftp.nsclean.com/pub/boc412.xvu

or

http://www.nsclean.com/boc412.xvu

Click the above to download if you MUST collect the file from our site instead of allowing BOClean 4.12 to do it for you. You will need to know ahead of time where your existing BOC412.XVU file is located - you can either use the "search for files/folders" on the start menu to determine the location where the file you need to overwrite is, or you can look for the location in BOClean's configuration screen where it lists "Location of BOClean database." We recommend that you use the updater within BOClean 4..12 to avoid the torture.

BOClean 4.12.002 was released on Friday, January 21, 2005 and is the "final build" - for more information on BOClean 4.12, visit the support page here:

http://www.nsclean.com/supboc.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 10/25/05 - 17:16:24 (US EDT) (21:16:24 GMT/UTC)

TWELVE new nasties today for a total of 8983 UNIQUE trojans (59,284 trojans, worms, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.12.

To UPDATE your BOClean 4.12, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean 4.12 automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean 4.12 is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

You can also click down below to download directly from this email if your security settings permit by using the link below:

ftp://ftp.nsclean.com/pub/boc412.xvu

or

http://www.nsclean.com/boc412.xvu

Click the above to download if you MUST collect the file from our site instead of allowing BOClean 4.12 to do it for you. You will need to know ahead of time where your existing BOC412.XVU file is located - you can either use the "search for files/folders" on the start menu to determine the location where the file you need to overwrite is, or you can look for the location in BOClean's configuration screen where it lists "Location of BOClean database." We recommend that you use the updater within BOClean 4..12 to avoid the torture.

BOClean 4.12.002 was released on Friday, January 21, 2005 and is the "final build" - for more information on BOClean 4.12, visit the support page here:

http://www.nsclean.com/supboc.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 10/26/05 - 11:54:01 (US EDT) (15:54:01 GMT/UTC)

ELEVEN new nasties today for a total of 8994 UNIQUE trojans (59,512 trojans, worms, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.12.

To UPDATE your BOClean 4.12, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean 4.12 automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean 4.12 is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

You can also click down below to download directly from this email if your security settings permit by using the link below:

ftp://ftp.nsclean.com/pub/boc412.xvu

or

http://www.nsclean.com/boc412.xvu

Click the above to download if you MUST collect the file from our site instead of allowing BOClean 4.12 to do it for you. You will need to know ahead of time where your existing BOC412.XVU file is located - you can either use the "search for files/folders" on the start menu to determine the location where the file you need to overwrite is, or you can look for the location in BOClean's configuration screen where it lists "Location of BOClean database." We recommend that you use the updater within BOClean 4..12 to avoid the torture.

BOClean 4.12.002 was released on Friday, January 21, 2005 and is the "final build" - for more information on BOClean 4.12, visit the support page here:

http://www.nsclean.com/supboc.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 10/26/05 - 15:14:30 (US EDT) (19:15:30 GMT/UTC)

SIX MORE new nasties today for a total of 9000 UNIQUE trojans (59,626 trojans, worms, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.12.

To UPDATE your BOClean 4.12, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean 4.12 automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean 4.12 is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

You can also click down below to download directly from this email if your security settings permit by using the link below:

ftp://ftp.nsclean.com/pub/boc412.xvu

or

http://www.nsclean.com/boc412.xvu

Click the above to download if you MUST collect the file from our site instead of allowing BOClean 4.12 to do it for you. You will need to know ahead of time where your existing BOC412.XVU file is located - you can either use the "search for files/folders" on the start menu to determine the location where the file you need to overwrite is, or you can look for the location in BOClean's configuration screen where it lists "Location of BOClean database." We recommend that you use the updater within BOClean 4..12 to avoid the torture.

BOClean 4.12.002 was released on Friday, January 21, 2005 and is the "final build" - for more information on BOClean 4.12, visit the support page here:

http://www.nsclean.com/supboc.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

Intraday update (2nd):

FILEDATE: 10/26/05 - 19:27:06 (US EDT) (23:27:06 GMT/UTC)

FOURTEEN MORE new nasties today for a total of 9014 UNIQUE trojans (59,813 trojans, worms, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.12.

To UPDATE your BOClean 4.12, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean 4.12 automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean 4.12 is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

You can also click down below to download directly from this email if your security settings permit by using the link below:

ftp://ftp.nsclean.com/pub/boc412.xvu

or

http://www.nsclean.com/boc412.xvu

Click the above to download if you MUST collect the file from our site instead of allowing BOClean 4.12 to do it for you. You will need to know ahead of time where your existing BOC412.XVU file is located - you can either use the "search for files/folders" on the start menu to determine the location where the file you need to overwrite is, or you can look for the location in BOClean's configuration screen where it lists "Location of BOClean database." We recommend that you use the updater within BOClean 4..12 to avoid the torture.

BOClean 4.12.002 was released on Friday, January 21, 2005 and is the "final build" - for more information on BOClean 4.12, visit the support page here:

http://www.nsclean.com/supboc.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 10/28/05 - 02:36:43 (US EDT) (06:36:43 GMT/UTC)

TEN new nasties today for a total of 9024 UNIQUE trojans (59,878 trojans, worms, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.12.

To UPDATE your BOClean 4.12, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean 4.12 automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean 4.12 is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

You can also click down below to download directly from this email if your security settings permit by using the link below:

ftp://ftp.nsclean.com/pub/boc412.xvu

or

http://www.nsclean.com/boc412.xvu

Click the above to download if you MUST collect the file from our site instead of allowing BOClean 4.12 to do it for you. You will need to know ahead of time where your existing BOC412.XVU file is located - you can either use the "search for files/folders" on the start menu to determine the location where the file you need to overwrite is, or you can look for the location in BOClean's configuration screen where it lists "Location of BOClean database." We recommend that you use the updater within BOClean 4..12 to avoid the torture.

BOClean 4.12.002 was released on Friday, January 21, 2005 and is the "final build" - for more information on BOClean 4.12, visit the support page here:

http://www.nsclean.com/supboc.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 10/30/05 - 01:09:56 (US EDT) (05:09:56 GMT/UTC)

EIGHT new nasties today for a total of 9032 UNIQUE trojans (59,954 trojans, worms, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.12.

To UPDATE your BOClean 4.12, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean 4.12 automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean 4.12 is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

You can also click down below to download directly from this email if your security settings permit by using the link below:

ftp://ftp.nsclean.com/pub/boc412.xvu

or

http://www.nsclean.com/boc412.xvu

Click the above to download if you MUST collect the file from our site instead of allowing BOClean 4.12 to do it for you. You will need to know ahead of time where your existing BOC412.XVU file is located - you can either use the "search for files/folders" on the start menu to determine the location where the file you need to overwrite is, or you can look for the location in BOClean's configuration screen where it lists "Location of BOClean database." We recommend that you use the updater within BOClean 4..12 to avoid the torture.

BOClean 4.12.002 was released on Friday, January 21, 2005 and is the "final build" - for more information on BOClean 4.12, visit the support page here:

http://www.nsclean.com/supboc.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 10/31/05 - 02:17:43 (US EST) (07:17:43 GMT/UTC)

SIXTEEN new nasties today for a total of 9048 UNIQUE trojans (60,071 trojans, worms, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.12.

To UPDATE your BOClean 4.12, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean 4.12 automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean 4.12 is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

You can also click down below to download directly from this email if your security settings permit by using the link below:

ftp://ftp.nsclean.com/pub/boc412.xvu

or

http://www.nsclean.com/boc412.xvu

Click the above to download if you MUST collect the file from our site instead of allowing BOClean 4.12 to do it for you. You will need to know ahead of time where your existing BOC412.XVU file is located - you can either use the "search for files/folders" on the start menu to determine the location where the file you need to overwrite is, or you can look for the location in BOClean's configuration screen where it lists "Location of BOClean database." We recommend that you use the updater within BOClean 4..12 to avoid the torture.

BOClean 4.12.002 was released on Friday, January 21, 2005 and is the "final build" - for more information on BOClean 4.12, visit the support page here:

http://www.nsclean.com/supboc.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 11/01/05 - 03:29:40 (US EST) (08:29:40 GMT/UTC)

FIVE new nasties today for a total of 9053 UNIQUE trojans (60,134 trojans, worms, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.12.

To UPDATE your BOClean 4.12, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean 4.12 automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean 4.12 is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

You can also click down below to download directly from this email if your security settings permit by using the link below:

ftp://ftp.nsclean.com/pub/boc412.xvu

or

http://www.nsclean.com/boc412.xvu

Click the above to download if you MUST collect the file from our site instead of allowing BOClean 4.12 to do it for you. You will need to know ahead of time where your existing BOC412.XVU file is located - you can either use the "search for files/folders" on the start menu to determine the location where the file you need to overwrite is, or you can look for the location in BOClean's configuration screen where it lists "Location of BOClean database." We recommend that you use the updater within BOClean 4..12 to avoid the torture.

BOClean 4.12.002 was released on Friday, January 21, 2005 and is the "final build" - for more information on BOClean 4.12, visit the support page here:

http://www.nsclean.com/supboc.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 11/02/05 - 03:29:47 (US EST) (08:29:47 GMT/UTC)

TEN new nasties today for a total of 9063 UNIQUE trojans (60,207 trojans, worms, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.12.

To UPDATE your BOClean 4.12, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean 4.12 automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean 4.12 is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

You can also click down below to download directly from this email if your security settings permit by using the link below:

ftp://ftp.nsclean.com/pub/boc412.xvu

or

http://www.nsclean.com/boc412.xvu

Click the above to download if you MUST collect the file from our site instead of allowing BOClean 4.12 to do it for you. You will need to know ahead of time where your existing BOC412.XVU file is located - you can either use the "search for files/folders" on the start menu to determine the location where the file you need to overwrite is, or you can look for the location in BOClean's configuration screen where it lists "Location of BOClean database." We recommend that you use the updater within BOClean 4..12 to avoid the torture.

BOClean 4.12.002 was released on Friday, January 21, 2005 and is the "final build" - for more information on BOClean 4.12, visit the support page here:

http://www.nsclean.com/supboc.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

Intraday Update:

FILEDATE: 11/02/05 - 13:56:15 (US EST) (18:56:15 GMT/UTC)

TWO MORE new nasties today for a total of 9065 UNIQUE trojans (60,281 trojans, worms, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.12.

To UPDATE your BOClean 4.12, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean 4.12 automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean 4.12 is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

You can also click down below to download directly from this email if your security settings permit by using the link below:

ftp://ftp.nsclean.com/pub/boc412.xvu

or

http://www.nsclean.com/boc412.xvu

Click the above to download if you MUST collect the file from our site instead of allowing BOClean 4.12 to do it for you. You will need to know ahead of time where your existing BOC412.XVU file is located - you can either use the "search for files/folders" on the start menu to determine the location where the file you need to overwrite is, or you can look for the location in BOClean's configuration screen where it lists "Location of BOClean database." We recommend that you use the updater within BOClean 4..12 to avoid the torture.

BOClean 4.12.002 was released on Friday, January 21, 2005 and is the "final build" - for more information on BOClean 4.12, visit the support page here:

http://www.nsclean.com/supboc.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 11/03/05 - 03:15:49 (US EST) (08:15:49 GMT/UTC)

NINE new nasties today for a total of 9074 UNIQUE trojans (60,355 trojans, worms, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.12.

To UPDATE your BOClean 4.12, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean 4.12 automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean 4.12 is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

You can also click down below to download directly from this email if your security settings permit by using the link below:

ftp://ftp.nsclean.com/pub/boc412.xvu

or

http://www.nsclean.com/boc412.xvu

Click the above to download if you MUST collect the file from our site instead of allowing BOClean 4.12 to do it for you. You will need to know ahead of time where your existing BOC412.XVU file is located - you can either use the "search for files/folders" on the start menu to determine the location where the file you need to overwrite is, or you can look for the location in BOClean's configuration screen where it lists "Location of BOClean database." We recommend that you use the updater within BOClean 4..12 to avoid the torture.

BOClean 4.12.002 was released on Friday, January 21, 2005 and is the "final build" - for more information on BOClean 4.12, visit the support page here:

http://www.nsclean.com/supboc.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 11/03/05 - 20:43:00 (US EST) (04.11.05 - 01:43:00 GMT/UTC)

FIVE MORE new nasties today for a total of 9079 UNIQUE trojans (60,392 trojans, worms, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.12.

To UPDATE your BOClean 4.12, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean 4.12 automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean 4.12 is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

You can also click down below to download directly from this email if your security settings permit by using the link below:

ftp://ftp.nsclean.com/pub/boc412.xvu

or

http://www.nsclean.com/boc412.xvu

Click the above to download if you MUST collect the file from our site instead of allowing BOClean 4.12 to do it for you. You will need to know ahead of time where your existing BOC412.XVU file is located - you can either use the "search for files/folders" on the start menu to determine the location where the file you need to overwrite is, or you can look for the location in BOClean's configuration screen where it lists "Location of BOClean database." We recommend that you use the updater within BOClean 4..12 to avoid the torture.

BOClean 4.12.002 was released on Friday, January 21, 2005 and is the "final build" - for more information on BOClean 4.12, visit the support page here:

http://www.nsclean.com/supboc.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 11/04/05 - 04:12:30 (US EST) (09:12:30 GMT/UTC)

FIVE new nasties today for a total of 9084 UNIQUE trojans (60,452 trojans, worms, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.12.

To UPDATE your BOClean 4.12, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean 4.12 automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean 4.12 is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

You can also click down below to download directly from this email if your security settings permit by using the link below:

ftp://ftp.nsclean.com/pub/boc412.xvu

or

http://www.nsclean.com/boc412.xvu

Click the above to download if you MUST collect the file from our site instead of allowing BOClean 4.12 to do it for you. You will need to know ahead of time where your existing BOC412.XVU file is located - you can either use the "search for files/folders" on the start menu to determine the location where the file you need to overwrite is, or you can look for the location in BOClean's configuration screen where it lists "Location of BOClean database." We recommend that you use the updater within BOClean 4..12 to avoid the torture.

BOClean 4.12.002 was released on Friday, January 21, 2005 and is the "final build" - for more information on BOClean 4.12, visit the support page here:

http://www.nsclean.com/supboc.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 11/05/05 - 02:51:21 (US EST) (07:51:21 GMT/UTC)

THREE new nasties today for a total of 9087 UNIQUE trojans (60,483 trojans, worms, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.12.

To UPDATE your BOClean 4.12, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean 4.12 automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean 4.12 is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

You can also click down below to download directly from this email if your security settings permit by using the link below:

ftp://ftp.nsclean.com/pub/boc412.xvu

or

http://www.nsclean.com/boc412.xvu

Click the above to download if you MUST collect the file from our site instead of allowing BOClean 4.12 to do it for you. You will need to know ahead of time where your existing BOC412.XVU file is located - you can either use the "search for files/folders" on the start menu to determine the location where the file you need to overwrite is, or you can look for the location in BOClean's configuration screen where it lists "Location of BOClean database." We recommend that you use the updater within BOClean 4..12 to avoid the torture.

BOClean 4.12.002 was released on Friday, January 21, 2005 and is the "final build" - for more information on BOClean 4.12, visit the support page here:

http://www.nsclean.com/supboc.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 11/05/05 - 18:14:20 (US EST) (23:14:20 GMT/UTC)

NINE MORE new nasties today for a total of 9096 UNIQUE trojans (60,731 trojans, worms, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.12.

To UPDATE your BOClean 4.12, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean 4.12 automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean 4.12 is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

You can also click down below to download directly from this email if your security settings permit by using the link below:

ftp://ftp.nsclean.com/pub/boc412.xvu

or

http://www.nsclean.com/boc412.xvu

Click the above to download if you MUST collect the file from our site instead of allowing BOClean 4.12 to do it for you. You will need to know ahead of time where your existing BOC412.XVU file is located - you can either use the "search for files/folders" on the start menu to determine the location where the file you need to overwrite is, or you can look for the location in BOClean's configuration screen where it lists "Location of BOClean database." We recommend that you use the updater within BOClean 4..12 to avoid the torture.

BOClean 4.12.002 was released on Friday, January 21, 2005 and is the "final build" - for more information on BOClean 4.12, visit the support page here:

http://www.nsclean.com/supboc.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 11/07/05 - 04:50:45 (US EST) (09:50:45 GMT/UTC)

THIRTEEN new nasties today for a total of 9109 UNIQUE trojans (60,856 trojans, worms, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.12.

To UPDATE your BOClean 4.12, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean 4.12 automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean 4.12 is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

You can also click down below to download directly from this email if your security settings permit by using the link below:

ftp://ftp.nsclean.com/pub/boc412.xvu

or

http://www.nsclean.com/boc412.xvu

Click the above to download if you MUST collect the file from our site instead of allowing BOClean 4.12 to do it for you. You will need to know ahead of time where your existing BOC412.XVU file is located - you can either use the "search for files/folders" on the start menu to determine the location where the file you need to overwrite is, or you can look for the location in BOClean's configuration screen where it lists "Location of BOClean database." We recommend that you use the updater within BOClean 4..12 to avoid the torture.

BOClean 4.12.002 was released on Friday, January 21, 2005 and is the "final build" - for more information on BOClean 4.12, visit the support page here:

http://www.nsclean.com/supboc.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 11/08/05 - 02:20:52 (US EST) (07:20:52 GMT/UTC)

TWENTY new nasties today for a total of 9129 UNIQUE trojans (60,970 trojans, worms, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.12.

To UPDATE your BOClean 4.12, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean 4.12 automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean 4.12 is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

You can also click down below to download directly from this email if your security settings permit by using the link below:

ftp://ftp.nsclean.com/pub/boc412.xvu

or

http://www.nsclean.com/boc412.xvu

Click the above to download if you MUST collect the file from our site instead of allowing BOClean 4.12 to do it for you. You will need to know ahead of time where your existing BOC412.XVU file is located - you can either use the "search for files/folders" on the start menu to determine the location where the file you need to overwrite is, or you can look for the location in BOClean's configuration screen where it lists "Location of BOClean database." We recommend that you use the updater within BOClean 4..12 to avoid the torture.

BOClean 4.12.002 was released on Friday, January 21, 2005 and is the "final build" - for more information on BOClean 4.12, visit the support page here:

http://www.nsclean.com/supboc.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 11/09/05 - 04:48:00 (US EST) (09:48:00 GMT/UTC)

TEN new nasties today for a total of 9139 UNIQUE trojans (61,062 trojans, worms, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.12.

To UPDATE your BOClean 4.12, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean 4.12 automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean 4.12 is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

You can also click down below to download directly from this email if your security settings permit by using the link below:

ftp://ftp.nsclean.com/pub/boc412.xvu

or

http://www.nsclean.com/boc412.xvu

Click the above to download if you MUST collect the file from our site instead of allowing BOClean 4.12 to do it for you. You will need to know ahead of time where your existing BOC412.XVU file is located - you can either use the "search for files/folders" on the start menu to determine the location where the file you need to overwrite is, or you can look for the location in BOClean's configuration screen where it lists "Location of BOClean database." We recommend that you use the updater within BOClean 4..12 to avoid the torture.

BOClean 4.12.002 was released on Friday, January 21, 2005 and is the "final build" - for more information on BOClean 4.12, visit the support page here:

http://www.nsclean.com/supboc.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 11/10/05 - 03:11:48 (US EST) (08:11:48 GMT/UTC)

THREE new nasties today for a total of 9142 UNIQUE trojans (61,114 trojans, worms, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.12.

To UPDATE your BOClean 4.12, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean 4.12 automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean 4.12 is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

You can also click down below to download directly from this email if your security settings permit by using the link below:

ftp://ftp.nsclean.com/pub/boc412.xvu

or

http://www.nsclean.com/boc412.xvu

Click the above to download if you MUST collect the file from our site instead of allowing BOClean 4.12 to do it for you. You will need to know ahead of time where your existing BOC412.XVU file is located - you can either use the "search for files/folders" on the start menu to determine the location where the file you need to overwrite is, or you can look for the location in BOClean's configuration screen where it lists "Location of BOClean database." We recommend that you use the updater within BOClean 4..12 to avoid the torture.

BOClean 4.12.002 was released on Friday, January 21, 2005 and is the "final build" - for more information on BOClean 4.12, visit the support page here:

http://www.nsclean.com/supboc.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 11/11/05 - 04:32:59 (US EST) (09:32:59 GMT/UTC)

FOUR new nasties today for a total of 9146 UNIQUE trojans (61,177 trojans, worms, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.12.

To UPDATE your BOClean 4.12, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean 4.12 automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean 4.12 is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

You can also click down below to download directly from this email if your security settings permit by using the link below:

ftp://ftp.nsclean.com/pub/boc412.xvu

or

http://www.nsclean.com/boc412.xvu

Click the above to download if you MUST collect the file from our site instead of allowing BOClean 4.12 to do it for you. You will need to know ahead of time where your existing BOC412.XVU file is located - you can either use the "search for files/folders" on the start menu to determine the location where the file you need to overwrite is, or you can look for the location in BOClean's configuration screen where it lists "Location of BOClean database." We recommend that you use the updater within BOClean 4..12 to avoid the torture.

BOClean 4.12.002 was released on Friday, January 21, 2005 and is the "final build" - for more information on BOClean 4.12, visit the support page here:

http://www.nsclean.com/supboc.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 11/12/05 - 00:27:09 (US EST) (05:27:09 GMT/UTC)

TEN new nasties today (plus multiple renamings of OLD threats) for a total of 9156 UNIQUE trojans (61,366 trojans, worms, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.12.

To UPDATE your BOClean 4.12, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean 4.12 automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean 4.12 is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

You can also click down below to download directly from this email if your security settings permit by using the link below:

ftp://ftp.nsclean.com/pub/boc412.xvu

or

http://www.nsclean.com/boc412.xvu

Click the above to download if you MUST collect the file from our site instead of allowing BOClean 4.12 to do it for you. You will need to know ahead of time where your existing BOC412.XVU file is located - you can either use the "search for files/folders" on the start menu to determine the location where the file you need to overwrite is, or you can look for the location in BOClean's configuration screen where it lists "Location of BOClean database." We recommend that you use the updater within BOClean 4..12 to avoid the torture.

BOClean 4.12.002 was released on Friday, January 21, 2005 and is the "final build" - for more information on BOClean 4.12, visit the support page here:

http://www.nsclean.com/supboc.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 11/13/05 - 05:58:30 (US EST) (10:58:30 GMT/UTC)

THIRTEEN new nasties today for a total of 9169 UNIQUE trojans (61,448 trojans, worms, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.12.

To UPDATE your BOClean 4.12, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean 4.12 automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean 4.12 is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

You can also click down below to download directly from this email if your security settings permit by using the link below:

ftp://ftp.nsclean.com/pub/boc412.xvu

or

http://www.nsclean.com/boc412.xvu

Click the above to download if you MUST collect the file from our site instead of allowing BOClean 4.12 to do it for you. You will need to know ahead of time where your existing BOC412.XVU file is located - you can either use the "search for files/folders" on the start menu to determine the location where the file you need to overwrite is, or you can look for the location in BOClean's configuration screen where it lists "Location of BOClean database." We recommend that you use the updater within BOClean 4..12 to avoid the torture.

BOClean 4.12.002 was released on Friday, January 21, 2005 and is the "final build" - for more information on BOClean 4.12, visit the support page here:

http://www.nsclean.com/supboc.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 11/14/05 - 06:01:00 (US EST) (11:01:00 GMT/UTC)

THIRTEEN new nasties today for a total of 9182 UNIQUE trojans (61,581 trojans, worms, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.12.

To UPDATE your BOClean 4.12, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean 4.12 automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean 4.12 is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

You can also click down below to download directly from this email if your security settings permit by using the link below:

ftp://ftp.nsclean.com/pub/boc412.xvu

or

http://www.nsclean.com/boc412.xvu

Click the above to download if you MUST collect the file from our site instead of allowing BOClean 4.12 to do it for you. You will need to know ahead of time where your existing BOC412.XVU file is located - you can either use the "search for files/folders" on the start menu to determine the location where the file you need to overwrite is, or you can look for the location in BOClean's configuration screen where it lists "Location of BOClean database." We recommend that you use the updater within BOClean 4..12 to avoid the torture.

BOClean 4.12.002 was released on Friday, January 21, 2005 and is the "final build" - for more information on BOClean 4.12, visit the support page here:

http://www.nsclean.com/supboc.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 11/14/05 - 21:47:47 (US EST) (15.11.05 - 01:47:47 GMT/UTC)

EIGHT MORE new nasties today for a total of 9190 UNIQUE trojans (61,667 trojans, worms, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.12.

To UPDATE your BOClean 4.12, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean 4.12 automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean 4.12 is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

You can also click down below to download directly from this email if your security settings permit by using the link below:

ftp://ftp.nsclean.com/pub/boc412.xvu

or

http://www.nsclean.com/boc412.xvu

Click the above to download if you MUST collect the file from our site instead of allowing BOClean 4.12 to do it for you. You will need to know ahead of time where your existing BOC412.XVU file is located - you can either use the "search for files/folders" on the start menu to determine the location where the file you need to overwrite is, or you can look for the location in BOClean's configuration screen where it lists "Location of BOClean database." We recommend that you use the updater within BOClean 4..12 to avoid the torture.

BOClean 4.12.002 was released on Friday, January 21, 2005 and is the "final build" - for more information on BOClean 4.12, visit the support page here:

http://www.nsclean.com/supboc.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 11/15/05 - 19:46:54 (US EST) (15.11.05 - 00:46:54 GMT/UTC)

THREE new nasties today for a total of 9193 UNIQUE trojans (61,740 trojans, worms, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.12.

To UPDATE your BOClean 4.12, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean 4.12 automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean 4.12 is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

You can also click down below to download directly from this email if your security settings permit by using the link below:

ftp://ftp.nsclean.com/pub/boc412.xvu

or

http://www.nsclean.com/boc412.xvu

Click the above to download if you MUST collect the file from our site instead of allowing BOClean 4.12 to do it for you. You will need to know ahead of time where your existing BOC412.XVU file is located - you can either use the "search for files/folders" on the start menu to determine the location where the file you need to overwrite is, or you can look for the location in BOClean's configuration screen where it lists "Location of BOClean database." We recommend that you use the updater within BOClean 4..12 to avoid the torture.

BOClean 4.12.002 was released on Friday, January 21, 2005 and is the "final build" - for more information on BOClean 4.12, visit the support page here:

http://www.nsclean.com/supboc.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 11/16/05 - 05:58:05 (US EST) (10:58:05 GMT/UTC)

THREE new nasties today for a total of 9196 UNIQUE trojans (61,883 trojans, worms, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.12.

To UPDATE your BOClean 4.12, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean 4.12 automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean 4.12 is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

You can also click down below to download directly from this email if your security settings permit by using the link below:

ftp://ftp.nsclean.com/pub/boc412.xvu

or

http://www.nsclean.com/boc412.xvu

Click the above to download if you MUST collect the file from our site instead of allowing BOClean 4.12 to do it for you. You will need to know ahead of time where your existing BOC412.XVU file is located - you can either use the "search for files/folders" on the start menu to determine the location where the file you need to overwrite is, or you can look for the location in BOClean's configuration screen where it lists "Location of BOClean database." We recommend that you use the updater within BOClean 4..12 to avoid the torture.

BOClean 4.12.002 was released on Friday, January 21, 2005 and is the "final build" - for more information on BOClean 4.12, visit the support page here:

http://www.nsclean.com/supboc.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 11/17/05 - 17:06:38 (US EST) (22:06:38 GMT/UTC)

TWO new nasties today for a total of 9198 UNIQUE trojans (61,949 trojans, worms, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.12.

To UPDATE your BOClean 4.12, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean 4.12 automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean 4.12 is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

You can also click down below to download directly from this email if your security settings permit by using the link below:

ftp://ftp.nsclean.com/pub/boc412.xvu

or

http://www.nsclean.com/boc412.xvu

Click the above to download if you MUST collect the file from our site instead of allowing BOClean 4.12 to do it for you. You will need to know ahead of time where your existing BOC412.XVU file is located - you can either use the "search for files/folders" on the start menu to determine the location where the file you need to overwrite is, or you can look for the location in BOClean's configuration screen where it lists "Location of BOClean database." We recommend that you use the updater within BOClean 4..12 to avoid the torture.

BOClean 4.12.002 was released on Friday, January 21, 2005 and is the "final build" - for more information on BOClean 4.12, visit the support page here:

http://www.nsclean.com/supboc.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 11/18/05 - 02:10:07 (US EST) (07:10:07 GMT/UTC)

THREE new nasties today for a total of 9201 UNIQUE trojans (62,117 trojans, worms, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.12.

To UPDATE your BOClean 4.12, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean 4.12 automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean 4.12 is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

You can also click down below to download directly from this email if your security settings permit by using the link below:

ftp://ftp.nsclean.com/pub/boc412.xvu

or

http://www.nsclean.com/boc412.xvu

Click the above to download if you MUST collect the file from our site instead of allowing BOClean 4.12 to do it for you. You will need to know ahead of time where your existing BOC412.XVU file is located - you can either use the "search for files/folders" on the start menu to determine the location where the file you need to overwrite is, or you can look for the location in BOClean's configuration screen where it lists "Location of BOClean database." We recommend that you use the updater within BOClean 4..12 to avoid the torture.

BOClean 4.12.002 was released on Friday, January 21, 2005 and is the "final build" - for more information on BOClean 4.12, visit the support page here:

http://www.nsclean.com/supboc.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 11/20/05 - 04:38:21 (US EST) (09:38:21 GMT/UTC)

TWO new nasties today for a total of 9203 UNIQUE trojans (62,194 trojans, worms, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.12.

To UPDATE your BOClean 4.12, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean 4.12 automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean 4.12 is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

You can also click down below to download directly from this email if your security settings permit by using the link below:

ftp://ftp.nsclean.com/pub/boc412.xvu

or

http://www.nsclean.com/boc412.xvu

Click the above to download if you MUST collect the file from our site instead of allowing BOClean 4.12 to do it for you. You will need to know ahead of time where your existing BOC412.XVU file is located - you can either use the "search for files/folders" on the start menu to determine the location where the file you need to overwrite is, or you can look for the location in BOClean's configuration screen where it lists "Location of BOClean database." We recommend that you use the updater within BOClean 4..12 to avoid the torture.

BOClean 4.12.002 was released on Friday, January 21, 2005 and is the "final build" - for more information on BOClean 4.12, visit the support page here:

http://www.nsclean.com/supboc.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 11/25/05 - 00:33:25 (US EST) (05:33:25 GMT/UTC)

THREE new nasties today for a total of 9214 UNIQUE trojans (62,656 trojans, worms, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.12.

To UPDATE your BOClean 4.12, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean 4.12 automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean 4.12 is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

You can also click down below to download directly from this email if your security settings permit by using the link below:

ftp://ftp.nsclean.com/pub/boc412.xvu

or

http://www.nsclean.com/boc412.xvu

Click the above to download if you MUST collect the file from our site instead of allowing BOClean 4.12 to do it for you. You will need to know ahead of time where your existing BOC412.XVU file is located - you can either use the "search for files/folders" on the start menu to determine the location where the file you need to overwrite is, or you can look for the location in BOClean's configuration screen where it lists "Location of BOClean database." We recommend that you use the updater within BOClean 4..12 to avoid the torture.

BOClean 4.12.002 was released on Friday, January 21, 2005 and is the "final build" - for more information on BOClean 4.12, visit the support page here:

http://www.nsclean.com/supboc.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 11/26/05 - 01:41:32 (US EST) (06:41:32 GMT/UTC)

ONE new nastie today for a total of 9215 UNIQUE trojans (62,803 trojans, worms, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.12.

To UPDATE your BOClean 4.12, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean 4.12 automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean 4.12 is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

You can also click down below to download directly from this email if your security settings permit by using the link below:

ftp://ftp.nsclean.com/pub/boc412.xvu

or

http://www.nsclean.com/boc412.xvu

Click the above to download if you MUST collect the file from our site instead of allowing BOClean 4.12 to do it for you. You will need to know ahead of time where your existing BOC412.XVU file is located - you can either use the "search for files/folders" on the start menu to determine the location where the file you need to overwrite is, or you can look for the location in BOClean's configuration screen where it lists "Location of BOClean database." We recommend that you use the updater within BOClean 4..12 to avoid the torture.

BOClean 4.12.002 was released on Friday, January 21, 2005 and is the "final build" - for more information on BOClean 4.12, visit the support page here:

http://www.nsclean.com/supboc.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 11/28/05 - 06:06:42 (US EST) (11:06:42 GMT/UTC)

ONE new nastie today for a total of 9218 UNIQUE trojans (62,968 trojans, worms, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.12.

To UPDATE your BOClean 4.12, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean 4.12 automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean 4.12 is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

You can also click down below to download directly from this email if your security settings permit by using the link below:

ftp://ftp.nsclean.com/pub/boc412.xvu

or

http://www.nsclean.com/boc412.xvu

Click the above to download if you MUST collect the file from our site instead of allowing BOClean 4.12 to do it for you. You will need to know ahead of time where your existing BOC412.XVU file is located - you can either use the "search for files/folders" on the start menu to determine the location where the file you need to overwrite is, or you can look for the location in BOClean's configuration screen where it lists "Location of BOClean database." We recommend that you use the updater within BOClean 4..12 to avoid the torture.

BOClean 4.12.002 was released on Friday, January 21, 2005 and is the "final build" - for more information on BOClean 4.12, visit the support page here:

http://www.nsclean.com/supboc.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 11/29/05 - 06:46:29 (US EST) (11:46:29 GMT/UTC)

TWO new nasties today for a total of 9220 UNIQUE trojans (63,118 trojans, worms, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.12 and for our new BOClean 4.20 which will be available in a few hours.

To UPDATE your BOClean 4.12, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean 4.12 automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean 4.12 is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

You can also click down below to download directly from this email if your security settings permit by using the link below:

ftp://ftp.nsclean.com/pub/boc412.xvu

or

http://www.nsclean.com/boc412.xvu

Click the above to download if you MUST collect the file from our site instead of allowing BOClean 4.12 to do it for you. You will need to know ahead of time where your existing BOC412.XVU file is located - you can either use the "search for files/folders" on the start menu to determine the location where the file you need to overwrite is, or you can look for the location in BOClean's configuration screen where it lists "Location of BOClean database." We recommend that you use the updater within BOClean 4..12 to avoid the torture.

BOClean 4.12.002 was released on Friday, January 21, 2005 and is the "final build" - for more information on BOClean 4.12, visit the support page here:

http://www.nsclean.com/supboc.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 12/02/05 - 03:41:32 (US EST) (08:41:32 GMT/UTC)

One new nastie today for a total of 9223 UNIQUE trojans (63,194 trojans, worms, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.12 and for our new BOClean 4.20.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 12/05/05 - 04:31:18 (US EST) (09:31:18 GMT/UTC)

Two new nasties today for a total of 9225 UNIQUE trojans (63,422 trojans, worms, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.12 and for our new BOClean 4.20.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 12/06/05 - 03:48:19 (US EST) (08:48:19 GMT/UTC)

One new nastie today for a total of 9226 UNIQUE trojans (63,483 trojans, worms, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.12 and for our new BOClean 4.20.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 12/07/05 - 03:53:33 (US EST) (08:53:33 GMT/UTC)

FOUR new nasties today for a total of 9230 UNIQUE trojans (63,708 trojans, worms, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.12 and for our new BOClean 4.20.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 12/09/05 - 04:55:04 (US EST) (09:55:04 GMT/UTC)

THIRTEEN new nasties today for a total of 9243 UNIQUE trojans (63,854 trojans, worms, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.12 and for our new BOClean 4.20.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 12/17/05 - 03:44:26 (US EST) (08:44:26 GMT/UTC)

THIRTY-SEVEN new nasties today for a total of 9420 UNIQUE trojans (64,923 trojans, worms, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.12 and for our new BOClean 4.20.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 12/22/05 - 08:04:11 (US EST) (13:04:11 GMT/UTC)

SEVENTEEN new nasties today for a total of 9521 UNIQUE trojans (65,808 trojans, worms, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.12 and for our new BOClean 4.20.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 12/26/05 - 07:32:51 (US EST) (12:32:51 GMT/UTC)

SIXTEEN new nasties today for a total of 9585 UNIQUE trojans (66,428 trojans, worms, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.12 and for our new BOClean 4.20.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 12/27/05 - 04:02:06 (US EST) (09:02:06 GMT/UTC)

Another SIXTEEN new nasties today for a total of 9601 UNIQUE trojans (66,497 trojans, worms, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.12 and for our new BOClean 4.20.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 12/27/05 - 15:19:13 (US EST) (20:19:13 GMT/UTC)

THREE MORE new nasties today for a total of 9604 UNIQUE trojans (66,553 trojans, worms, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.12 and for our new BOClean 4.20.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 12/28/05 - 05:36:05 (US EST) (10:36:05 GMT/UTC)

THIRTY-ONE new nasties today for a total of 9635 UNIQUE trojans (66,785 trojans, worms, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.12 and for our new BOClean 4.20.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 12/28/05 - 00:34:23 (US EST) (05:34:23 GMT/UTC)

TWENTY-EIGHT new nasties today for a total of 9663 UNIQUE trojans (67,088 trojans, worms, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.12 and for our new BOClean 4.20.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 12/31/05 - 00:14:48 (US EST) (05:14:48 GMT/UTC)

THIRTY-FOUR new nasties today for a total of 9733 UNIQUE trojans (67,438 trojans, worms, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.12 and for our new BOClean 4.20.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 01/01/06 - 00:58:59 (US EST) (05:58:59 GMT/UTC)

TWENTY-EIGHT new nasties today for a total of 9761 UNIQUE trojans (67,554 trojans, worms, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.12 and BOClean 4.20.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 to 4.20. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.20 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.20. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 01/02/06 - 03:20:54 (US EST) (08:20:54 GMT/UTC)

SIX new nasties today for a total of 9767 UNIQUE trojans (67,623 trojans, worms, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.12 and BOClean 4.20.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 to 4.20. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.20 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.20. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 01/03/06 - 03:38:03 (US EST) (08:38:03 GMT/UTC)

SIX new nasties today for a total of 9773 UNIQUE trojans (67,699 trojans, worms, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.12 and BOClean 4.20.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 to 4.20. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.20 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.20. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 01/04/06 - 03:32:29 (US EST) (08:32:29 GMT/UTC)
Intraday:
FILEDATE: 01/04/06 - 07:40:44 (US EST) (12:40:44 GMT/UTC)

A total of THIRTEEN new nasties today for a total of 9786 UNIQUE trojans (67,944 trojans, worms, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.12 and BOClean 4.20.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 to 4.20. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.20 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.20. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 01/05/06 - 02:11:07 (US EST) (07:11:07 GMT/UTC)

NINE new nasties today for a total of 9795 UNIQUE trojans (68,085 trojans, worms, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.12 and BOClean 4.20.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 to 4.20. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.20 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.20. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 01/06/06 - 03:52:35 (US EST) (08:52:35 GMT/UTC)

SIX new nasties today for a total of 9801 UNIQUE trojans (68,143 trojans, worms, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.12 and BOClean 4.20.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 to 4.20. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.20 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.20. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 01/08/06 - 07:29:56 (US EST) (12:29:56 GMT/UTC)

TWENTY-FOUR new nasties today for a total of 9837 UNIQUE trojans (68,416 trojans, worms, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.12 and BOClean 4.20.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 to 4.20. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.20 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.20. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 01/10/06 - 07:00:20 (US EST) (12:00:20 UTC)

FIFTEEN new nasties today for a total of 9861 UNIQUE trojans (68,708 trojans, worms, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.12 and BOClean 4.20.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 to 4.20. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.20 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.20. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 01/11/06 - 04:48:08 (US EST) (09:48:08 UTC)

THIRTY new nasties today for a total of 9891 UNIQUE trojans (68,957 trojans, worms, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.12 and BOClean 4.20.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 to 4.20. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.20 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.20. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 01/13/06 - 13:33:25 (US EST) (18:33:25 UTC)

EIGHT new nasties today for a total of 9911 UNIQUE trojans (69,308 trojans, worms, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.12 and BOClean 4.20.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 to 4.20. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.20 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.20. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 01/14/06 - 10:32:11 (US EST) (15:23:11 UTC)

FIFTY new nasties today for a total of 9961 UNIQUE trojans (69,953 trojans, worms, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.12 and BOClean 4.20.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 to 4.20. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.20 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.20. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 01/16/06 - 01:26:20 (US EST) (06:26:20 UTC)

FIFTY-ONE new nasties today for a total of 10019 UNIQUE trojans (70,457 trojans, worms, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.12 and BOClean 4.20.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 to 4.20. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.20 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.20. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

Intraday Update:

FILEDATE: 01/16/06 - 16:10:35 (US EST) (21:10:35 UTC)

FOUR MORE new nasties today for a total of 10023 UNIQUE trojans (70,512 trojans, worms, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.12 and BOClean 4.20.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 to 4.20. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.20 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.20. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 01/17/06 - 03:27:40 (US EST) (08:27:40 UTC)

EIGHT new nasties today for a total of 10031 UNIQUE trojans (70,589 trojans, worms, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.12 and BOClean 4.20.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 to 4.20. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.20 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.20. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 01/18/06 - 05:08:03 (US EST) (10:08:03 UTC)

THREE new nasties today for a total of 10034 UNIQUE trojans (70,626 trojans, worms, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.12 and BOClean 4.20.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 to 4.20. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.20 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.20. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

Intraday Update:
FILEDATE: 01/18/06 - 17:57:09 (US EST) (22:57:09 UTC)

TWELVE MORE new nasties today for a total of 10046 UNIQUE trojans (70,774 trojans, worms, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.12 and BOClean 4.20.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 01/20/06 - 04:17:24 (US EST) (09:17:24 UTC)

EIGHTEEN MORE new nasties today for a total of 10064 UNIQUE trojans (70,905 trojans, worms, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.12 and BOClean 4.20.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 to 4.20. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.20 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.20. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 01/21/06 - 04:55:51 (US EST) (09:55:51 UTC)

SEVENTEEN new nasties today for a total of 10081 UNIQUE trojans (71,082 trojans, worms, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.12 and BOClean 4.20.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 to 4.20. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.20 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.20. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 01/22/06 - 04:00:55 (US EST) (09:00:55 UTC)

FOURTEEN new nasties today for a total of 10095 UNIQUE trojans (71,215 trojans, worms, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.12 and BOClean 4.20.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 to 4.20. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.20 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.20. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 01/23/06 - 05:25:52 (US EST) (10:25:52 UTC)

THIRTEEN new nasties today for a total of 10108 UNIQUE trojans (71,288 trojans, worms, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.12 and BOClean 4.20.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 to 4.20. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.20 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.20. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 01/24/06 - 17:55:04 (US EST) (22:55:04 UTC)

TWENTY-EIGHT new nasties today for a total of 10136 UNIQUE trojans (71,634 trojans, worms, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.12 and BOClean 4.20.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 to 4.20. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.20 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.20. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 01/26/06 - 02:42:14 (US EST) (07:42:14 UTC)
FILEDATE: 01/26/06 - 05:56:21 (US EST) (10:56:21 UTC) (Intraday)

A total of SIX new nasties today for a total of 10142 UNIQUE trojans (71,685 trojans, worms, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.12 and BOClean 4.20.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 to 4.20. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.20 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.20. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 01/27/06 - 05:56:30 (US EST) (10:36:30 UTC)

SIX new nasties today for a total of 10148 UNIQUE trojans (71,8335 trojans, worms, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.12 and BOClean 4.20.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 to 4.20. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.20 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.20. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 01/28/06 - 05:26:31 (US EST) (10:26:31 UTC)

TWENTY-FIVE new nasties today for a total of 10173 UNIQUE trojans (72,001 trojans, worms, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.12 and BOClean 4.20.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 to 4.20. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.20 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.20. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 01/29/06 - 03:41:12 (US EST) (08:41:12 UTC)
FILEDATE: 01/29/06 - 08:07:00 (US EST) (13:07:00 UTC)[Intraday]

A total of TWENTY-FIVE new nasties today for a total of 10198 UNIQUE trojans (72,257 trojans, worms, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.12 and BOClean 4.20.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 to 4.20. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.20 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.20. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 01/29/06 - 12:46:13 (US EST) (17:46:13 UTC)

THREE MORE new nasties today for a total of 10201 UNIQUE trojans (72,344 trojans, worms, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.12 and BOClean 4.20.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 to 4.20. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.20 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.20. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 01/30/06 - 08:09:28 (US EST) (13:09:28 UTC)

SEVENTEEN new nasties today for a total of 10218 UNIQUE trojans (72,556 trojans, worms, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.12 and BOClean 4.20.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 to 4.20. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.20 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.20. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 02/03/06 - 05:16:06 (US EST) (10:16:06 UTC)

ELEVEN new nasties today for a total of 10241 UNIQUE trojans (72,953 trojans, worms, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.12 and BOClean 4.20.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 to 4.20. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.20 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.20. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 02/03/06 - 05:16:06 (US EST) (10:16:06 UTC)

ELEVEN new nasties today for a total of 10241 UNIQUE trojans (72,953 trojans, worms, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.12 and BOClean 4.20.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 to 4.20. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.20 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.20. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 02/07/06 - 07:17:47 (US EST) (12:17:47 UTC)

TWO new nasties today for a total of 10282 UNIQUE trojans (73,494 trojans, worms, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.12 and BOClean 4.20.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 to 4.20. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.20 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.20. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 02/09/06 - 06:07:16 (US EST) (11:07:16 UTC)

THREE new nasties today for a total of 10293 UNIQUE trojans (73,749 trojans, worms, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.12 and BOClean 4.20.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 to 4.20. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.20 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.20. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 02/10/06 - 02:55:25 (US EST) (07:55:25 UTC)

FOUR new nasties today for a total of 10297 UNIQUE trojans (73,837 trojans, worms, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.12 and BOClean 4.20.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 to 4.20. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.20 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.20. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 02/11/06 - 02:31:15 (US EST) (07:31:15 UTC)

THREE new nasties today for a total of 10300 UNIQUE trojans (73,882 trojans, worms, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.12 and BOClean 4.20.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 to 4.20. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.20 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.20. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 02/12/06 - 15:57:52 (US EST) (20:57:52 UTC)

FIFTEEN new nasties today for a total of 10315 UNIQUE trojans (74,016 trojans, worms, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.12 and BOClean 4.20.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 to 4.20. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.20 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.20. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 02/13/06 - 03:12:49 (US EST) (08:12:49 UTC)

FIFTY-SEVEN new nasties today for a total of 10372 UNIQUE trojans (74,730 trojans, worms, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.12 and BOClean 4.20.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 to 4.20. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.20 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.20. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 02/14/06 - 06:22:47 (US EST) (11:22:47 UTC)

SIXTEEN new nasties today for a total of 10388 UNIQUE trojans (75,302 trojans, worms, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.12 and BOClean 4.20.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 to 4.20. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.20 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.20. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 02/16/06 - 01:37:08 (US EST) (06:37:08 UTC)

TWO new nasties today for a total of 10408 UNIQUE trojans (75,703 trojans, worms, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.12 and BOClean 4.20.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 to 4.20. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.20 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.20. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 02/18/06 - 03:23:33 (US EST) (08:23:33 UTC)

NINE new nasties today for a total of 10425 UNIQUE trojans (75,917 trojans, worms, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.12 and BOClean 4.20.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 to 4.20. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.20 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.20. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 02/19/06 - 06:38:25 (US EST) (11:38:25 UTC)

TWENTY-EIGHT new nasties today for a total of 10453 UNIQUE trojans (76,231 trojans, worms, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.12 and BOClean 4.20.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 to 4.20. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.20 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.20. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 02/20/06 - 02:52:16 (US EST) (07:52:16 UTC)

SIX new nasties today for a total of 10459 UNIQUE trojans (76,299 trojans, worms, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.12 and BOClean 4.20.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 to 4.20. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.20 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.20. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 02/21/06 - 17:01:26 (US EST) (22:01:26 UTC)

FOUR new nasties today for a total of 10463 UNIQUE trojans (76,383 trojans, worms, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.12 and BOClean 4.20.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 to 4.20. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.20 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.20. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 02/23/06 - 02:24:38 (US EST) (07:24:38 UTC)

TWO new nasties today for a total of 10476 UNIQUE trojans (76,626 trojans, worms, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.12 and BOClean 4.20.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 to 4.20. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.20 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.20. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 02/24/06 - 03:14:55 (US EST) (08:14:55 UTC)

SEVENTEEN new nasties today for a total of 10493 UNIQUE trojans (76,754trojans, worms, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.12 and BOClean 4.20.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 to 4.20. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.20 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.20. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 02/25/06 - 04:33:37 (US EST) (09:33:37 UTC)

TWO new nasties today for a total of 10495 UNIQUE trojans (76,804 trojans, worms, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.12 and BOClean 4.20.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 to 4.20. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.20 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.20. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 02/25/06 - 22:24:37 (US EST) (02/26/06 - 03:24:37 UTC)

TWO MORE new nasties today for a total of 10497 UNIQUE trojans (76,859 trojans, worms, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.12 and BOClean 4.20.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 to 4.20. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.20 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.20. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 03/09/06 - 00:19:32 (US EST) (05:19:32 UTC)

EIGHT new nasties today for a total of 10586 UNIQUE trojans (77,947 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21. BOClean 4.12 is no longer being updated as it reached the end of its useful life back in November of 2005.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

Intraday Update:
FILEDATE: 03/09/06 - 13:10:53 (US EST) (18:10:53 UTC)

TWENTY-FOUR new nasties today for a total of 10610 UNIQUE trojans (78,153 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21. BOClean 4.12 is no longer being updated as it reached the end of its useful life back in November of 2005.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 03/11/06 - 06:20:51 (US EST) (11:20:51 UTC)

TWENTY-ONE new nasties today for a total of 10653 UNIQUE trojans (78,557 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21. BOClean 4.12 is no longer being updated as it reached the end of its useful life back in November of 2005.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 03/12/06 - 07:51:22 (US EST) (12:51:22 UTC)

FIFTEEN new nasties today for a total of 10668 UNIQUE trojans (78,707 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21. BOClean 4.12 is no longer being updated as it reached the end of its useful life back in November of 2005.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 03/13/06 - 00:23:35 (US EST) (05:23:35 UTC)

THREE new nasties today for a total of 10671 UNIQUE trojans (78,764 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21. BOClean 4.12 is no longer being updated as it reached the end of its useful life back in November of 2005.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

Intraday:

FILEDATE: 03/13/06 - 01:42:11 (US EST) (06:42:11 UTC)

TWO MORE new nasties today for a total of 10673 UNIQUE trojans (78,791 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21. BOClean 4.12 is no longer being updated as it reached the end of its useful life back in November of 2005.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 03/13/06 - 07:04:58 (US EST) (12:04:58 UTC)

SEVEN MORE new nasties today for a total of 10680 UNIQUE trojans (78,883 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21. BOClean 4.12 is no longer being updated as it reached the end of its useful life back in November of 2005.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 03/15/06 - 07:28:31 (US EST) (12:28:31 UTC)

FORTY-SIX new nasties today for a total of 10726 UNIQUE trojans (79,655 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21. BOClean 4.12 is no longer being updated as it reached the end of its useful life back in November of 2005.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 03/16/06 - 06:52:39 (US EST) (11:52:39 UTC)

ELEVEN new nasties today for a total of 10737 UNIQUE trojans (79,776 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21. BOClean 4.12 is no longer being updated as it reached the end of its useful life back in November of 2005.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 03/17/06 - 07:59:09 (US EST) (12:59:09 UTC)

ELEVEN new nasties today for a total of 10748 UNIQUE trojans (79,873 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21. BOClean 4.12 is no longer being updated as it reached the end of its useful life back in November of 2005.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 03/18/06 - 00:23:45 (US EST) (05:23:45 UTC)

THIRTEEN new nasties today for a total of 10761 UNIQUE trojans (80,015 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21. BOClean 4.12 is no longer being updated as it reached the end of its useful life back in November of 2005.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 03/19/06 - 00:22:19 (US EST) (05:22:19 UTC)

TEN new nasties today for a total of 10771 UNIQUE trojans (80,331 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21. BOClean 4.12 is no longer being updated as it reached the end of its useful life back in November of 2005.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 03/20/06 - 01:01:00 (US EST) (06:01:00 UTC)

THIRTEEN new nasties today for a total of 10784 UNIQUE trojans (80,545 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21. BOClean 4.12 is no longer being updated as it reached the end of its useful life back in November of 2005.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 03/21/06 - 02:36:08 (US EST) (07:36:08 UTC)

ELEVEN new nasties today for a total of 10795 UNIQUE trojans (80,946 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21. BOClean 4.12 is no longer being updated as it reached the end of its useful life back in November of 2005.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 03/22/06 - 07:10:20 (US EST) (12:10:20 UTC)

SEVEN new nasties today for a total of 10802 UNIQUE trojans (81,314 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21. BOClean 4.12 is no longer being updated as it reached the end of its useful life back in November of 2005.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 03/23/06 - 06:11:14 (US EST) (11:11:14 UTC)

SIX new nasties today for a total of 10808 UNIQUE trojans (81,458 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21. BOClean 4.12 is no longer being updated as it reached the end of its useful life back in November of 2005.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 03/24/06 - 05:42:54 (US EST) (10:42:54 UTC)

EIGHT new nasties today for a total of 10816 UNIQUE trojans (81,572 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21. BOClean 4.12 is no longer being updated as it reached the end of its useful life back in November of 2005.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 03/26/06 - 04:31:34 (US EST) (09:31:34 UTC)

ELEVEN new nasties today for a total of 10831 UNIQUE trojans (81,854 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21. BOClean 4.12 is no longer being updated as it reached the end of its useful life back in November of 2005.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 03/27/06 - 04:04:31 (US EST) (09:04:31 UTC)

FOUR new nasties today for a total of 10835 UNIQUE trojans (81,933 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21. BOClean 4.12 is no longer being updated as it reached the end of its useful life back in November of 2005.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 03/28/06 - 16:24:21 (US EST) (21:24:21 UTC)

SEVEN new nasties today for a total of 10842 UNIQUE trojans (82,114 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21. BOClean 4.12 is no longer being updated as it reached the end of its useful life back in November of 2005.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 03/29/06 - 08:00:42 (US EST) (13:00:42 UTC)

FORTY-NINE new nasties today for a total of 10891 UNIQUE trojans (82,634 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21. BOClean 4.12 is no longer being updated as it reached the end of its useful life back in November of 2005.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 03/30/06 - 05:25:15 (US EST) (10:25:15 UTC)

EIGHT new nasties today for a total of 10899 UNIQUE trojans (82,855 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21. BOClean 4.12 is no longer being updated as it reached the end of its useful life back in November of 2005.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 03/31/06 - 05:54:45 (US EST) (10:54:45 UTC)

TWELVE new nasties today for a total of 10911 UNIQUE trojans (82,937 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21. BOClean 4.12 is no longer being updated as it reached the end of its useful life back in November of 2005.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 04/01/06 - 04:32:46 (US EST) (09:32:46 UTC)
FILEDATE: 04/01/06 - 10:08:30 (US EST) (15:08:30 UTC){Intraday}

A total of FIFTEEN new nasties today for a total of 10926 UNIQUE trojans (83,375 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21. BOClean 4.12 is no longer being updated as it reached the end of its useful life back in November of 2005

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 04/02/06 - 08:55:28 (US EDT) (12:55:28 UTC)

SIXTEEN new nasties today for a total of 10942 UNIQUE trojans (83,517 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21. BOClean 4.12 is no longer being updated as it reached the end of its useful life back in November of 2005

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 04/03/06 - 06:38:05 (US EDT) (10:38:05 UTC)

THIRTEEN new nasties today for a total of 10955 UNIQUE trojans (83,687 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21. BOClean 4.12 is no longer being updated as it reached the end of its useful life back in November of 2005

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 04/07/06 - 00:12:30 (US EDT) (04:12:30 UTC)

THIRTEEN new nasties today for a total of 10990 UNIQUE trojans (84,221 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21. BOClean 4.12 is no longer being updated as it reached the end of its useful life back in November of 2005

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 04/09/06 - 03:41:59 (US EDT) (07:41:59 UTC)

TWELVE new nasties today for a total of 11019 UNIQUE trojans (84,556 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21. BOClean 4.12 is no longer being updated as it reached the end of its useful life back in November of 2005

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 04/10/06 - 04:43:33 (US EDT) (08:43:33 UTC)

TWELVE new nasties today for a total of 11031 UNIQUE trojans (84,713 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21. BOClean 4.12 is no longer being updated as it reached the end of its useful life back in November of 2005

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 04/11/06 - 12:43:53 (US EDT) (16:43:53 UTC)

ELEVEN new nasties today for a total of 11042 UNIQUE trojans (84,965 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21. BOClean 4.12 is no longer being updated as it reached the end of its useful life back in November of 2005

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 04/13/06 - 02:15:43 (US EDT) (06:15:43 UTC)

TWENTY-THREE new nasties today for a total of 11077 UNIQUE trojans (85,406 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21. BOClean 4.12 is no longer being updated as it reached the end of its useful life back in November of 2005

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

Intraday Update:
FILEDATE: 04/13/06 - 16:31:41 (US EDT) (20:31:41 UTC)

FIVE MORE new nasties today for a total of 11082 UNIQUE trojans (85,471 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21. BOClean 4.12 is no longer being updated as it reached the end of its useful life back in November of 2005

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 04/13/06 - 16:31:41 (US EDT) (20:31:41 UTC)

FIVE MORE new nasties today for a total of 11082 UNIQUE trojans (85,471 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21. BOClean 4.12 is no longer being updated as it reached the end of its useful life back in November of 2005

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 04/15/06 - 02:44:10 (US EDT) (06:44:10 UTC)

TWO new nasties today for a total of 11093 UNIQUE trojans (85,712 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21. BOClean 4.12 is no longer being updated as it reached the end of its useful life back in November of 2005

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 04/16/06 - 01:13:42 (US EDT) (05:13:42 UTC)

FIFTEEN new nasties today for a total of 11108 UNIQUE trojans (85,904 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21. BOClean 4.12 is no longer being updated as it reached the end of its useful life back in November of 2005

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 04/17/06 - 03:52:50 (US EDT) (07:52:50 UTC)

TWELVE new nasties today for a total of 11120 UNIQUE trojans (86,101 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21. BOClean 4.12 is no longer being updated as it reached the end of its useful life back in November of 2005

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

INTRADAY UPDATE:
Please apply manually if necessary - right click your BOClean traybar icon and click on the "Check for update" button to force the update now! Brand new threat from Virtumonde (a/k/a "VUNDO" to most AV's) which installs a spambot as well as the usual hijacking and is very difficult to remove.

FILEDATE: 04/18/06 - 04:53:37 (US EDT) (09:53:37 UTC)

THREE MORE new nasties today for a total of 11130 UNIQUE trojans (86,271 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21. BOClean 4.12 is no longer being updated as it reached the end of its useful life back in November of 2005

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

Intraday Update 2:

MORE new nasties from Virtumonde (a/k/a "VUNDO" to most AV's) ...

FILEDATE: 04/18/06 - 11:16:32 (US EDT) (15:16:32 UTC)

TEN MORE new nasties today for a total of 11140 UNIQUE trojans (86,657 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21. BOClean 4.12 is no longer being updated as it reached the end of its useful life back in November of 2005

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

Intraday Update:

FILEDATE: 04/19/06 - 07:12:23 (US EDT) (11:12:23 UTC)

FOUR MORE new nasties today for a total of 11160 UNIQUE trojans (86,858 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21. BOClean 4.12 is no longer being updated as it reached the end of its useful life back in November of 2005

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 04/20/06 - 04:09:21 (US EDT) (08:09:21 UTC)

SEVEN new nasties today for a total of 11167 UNIQUE trojans (86,962 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21. BOClean 4.12 is no longer being updated as it reached the end of its useful life back in November of 2005

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 04/21/06 - 02:29:19 (US EDT) (06:29:19 UTC)

TWENTY-SEVEN new nasties today for a total of 11194 UNIQUE trojans (87,302 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21. BOClean 4.12 is no longer being updated as it reached the end of its useful life back in November of 2005

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 04/22/06 - 05:54:57 (US EDT) (09:54:57 UTC)

EIGHT new nasties today for a total of 11202 UNIQUE trojans (87,399 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21. BOClean 4.12 is no longer being updated as it reached the end of its useful life back in November of 2005

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 04/23/06 - 03:38:10 (US EDT) (07:38:10 UTC)

FOURTEEN new nasties today for a total of 11216 UNIQUE trojans (87,513 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21. BOClean 4.12 is no longer being updated as it reached the end of its useful life back in November of 2005

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

Intraday Update:
FILEDATE: 04/24/06 - 07:13:31 (US EDT) (11:13:31 UTC)

FIVE MORE new nasties today for a total of 11231 UNIQUE trojans (87,634 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21. BOClean 4.12 is no longer being updated as it reached the end of its useful life back in November of 2005

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 04/26/06 - 02:35:26 (US EDT) (06:35:26 UTC)

TWENTY-FIVE new nasties today for a total of 11256 UNIQUE trojans (87,944 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21. BOClean 4.12 is no longer being updated as it reached the end of its useful life back in November of 2005

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 04/27/06 - 04:54:48 (US EDT) (08:54:48 UTC)

SIXTEEN new nasties today for a total of 11272 UNIQUE trojans (88,226 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21. BOClean 4.12 is no longer being updated as it reached the end of its useful life back in November of 2005

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 04/29/06 - 01:50:32 (US EDT) (05:50:32 UTC)

THIRTY-FIVE new nasties today for a total of 11315 UNIQUE trojans (88,598 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21. BOClean 4.12 is no longer being updated as it reached the end of its useful life back in November of 2005

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 04/30/06 - 01:00:51 (US EDT) (05:00:51 UTC)

EIGHTEEN new nasties today for a total of 11333 UNIQUE trojans (88,732 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21. BOClean 4.12 is no longer being updated as it reached the end of its useful life back in November of 2005

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 05/02/06 - 00:10:42 (US EDT) (04:10:42 UTC)

TWENTY-EIGHT new nasties today for a total of 11379 UNIQUE trojans (89,364 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21. BOClean 4.12 is no longer being updated as it reached the end of its useful life back in November of 2005

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 05/03/06 - 06:12:57 (US EDT) (10:12:57 UTC)

NINETEEN new nasties today for a total of 11398 UNIQUE trojans (89,537 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21. BOClean 4.12 is no longer being updated as it reached the end of its useful life back in November of 2005

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 05/03/06 - 22:05:49 (US EDT) (06-05-04T02:05:49 UTC)

EIGHTEEN MORE new nasties today for a total of 11416 UNIQUE trojans (89,904 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21. BOClean 4.12 is no longer being updated as it reached the end of its useful life back in November of 2005

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 05/05/06 - 04:28:56 (US EDT) (08:28:56 UTC)

TWENTY-SEVEN new nasties today for a total of 11443 UNIQUE trojans (90,319 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21. BOClean 4.12 is no longer being updated as it reached the end of its useful life back in November of 2005

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 05/07/06 - 01:41:29 (US EDT) (05:41:29 UTC)

FOUR new nasties today for a total of 11452 UNIQUE trojans (90,705 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21. BOClean 4.12 is no longer being updated as it reached the end of its useful life back in November of 2005

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 05/09/06 - 01:51:33 (US EDT) (05:51:33 UTC)

TWENTY-NINE new nasties today for a total of 11493 UNIQUE trojans (91,137 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21. BOClean 4.12 is no longer being updated as it reached the end of its useful life back in November of 2005

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 05/10/06 - 05:25:36 (US EDT) (09:25:36 UTC)

THIRTEEN new nasties today for a total of 11506 UNIQUE trojans (91,282 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21. BOClean 4.12 is no longer being updated as it reached the end of its useful life back in November of 2005

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 05/11/06 - 02:47:40 (US EDT) (06:47:40 UTC)

FIVE new nasties today for a total of 11511 UNIQUE trojans (91,377 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21. BOClean 4.12 is no longer being updated as it reached the end of its useful life back in November of 2005

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact upgrad[email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 05/13/06 - 03:08:39 (US EDT) (07:08:39 UTC)

TWENTY-ONE new nasties today for a total of 11532 UNIQUE trojans (91,548 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21. BOClean 4.12 is no longer being updated as it reached the end of its useful life back in November of 2005

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 05/15/06 - 02:12:03 (US EDT) (06:12:03 UTC)

NINE new nasties today for a total of 11549 UNIQUE trojans (91,665 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21. BOClean 4.12 is no longer being updated as it reached the end of its useful life back in November of 2005

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 05/18/06 - 01:33:23 (US EDT) (05:33:23 UTC)

FIFTEEN new nasties today for a total of 11592 UNIQUE trojans (92,113 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21. BOClean 4.12 is no longer being updated as it reached the end of its useful life back in November of 2005

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

Intraday Update:

FILEDATE: 05/19/06 - 18:13:01 (US EDT) (22:13:01 UTC)

THREE MORE new nasties today for a total of 11624 UNIQUE trojans (92,402 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21. BOClean 4.12 is no longer being updated as it reached the end of its useful life back in November of 2005


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 05/20/2006 05:49:12 (US EDT) (09:49:12 UTC)

ONE HUNDRED TWENTY TWO new nasties today for a total of 11746 UNIQUE trojans (92,773 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21. BOClean 4.12 is no longer being updated as it reached the end of its useful life back in November of 2005

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 05/23/06 - 05:28:55 (US EDT) (09:28:55 UTC)

NINE new nasties today for a total of 11799 UNIQUE trojans (93,375 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21. BOClean 4.12 is no longer being updated as it reached the end of its useful life back in November of 2005

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 05/25/06 - 01:56:55 (US EDT) (05:56:55 UTC)

THIRTY-FOUR new nasties today for a total of 11833 UNIQUE trojans (93,606 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21. BOClean 4.12 is no longer being updated as it reached the end of its useful life back in November of 2005

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

Intraday Update:

FILEDATE: 05/25/06 - 18:21:11 (US EDT) (22:21:11 UTC)

FOUR MORE new nasties today for a total of 11837 UNIQUE trojans (93,783 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21. A false alarm as a result of numerous submissions assuring us that the file "WPDSHSERVICEOBJ.DLL" was indeed a "confirmed nasty" has also been removed. Our apologies for this problem.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 05/26/06 - 09:41:52 (US EDT) (13:41:52 UTC)

TWENTY-SEVEN new nasties today for a total of 11864 UNIQUE trojans (94,221 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 05/27/06 - 06:53:53 (US EDT) (10:53:53 UTC)

SEVENTEEN new nasties today for a total of 11881 UNIQUE trojans (94,441 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 05/28/06 - 21:12:35 (US EDT) (2006-29-05 - 01:12:35 UTC)

SEVENTEEN MORE new nasties today for a total of 11936 UNIQUE trojans (95,344 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 05/30/06 - 05:27:23 (US EDT) (09:27:23 UTC)

THIRTY-NINE new nasties today for a total of 11975 UNIQUE trojans (95,817 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 05/31/06 - 11:09:44 (US EDT) (15:09:44 UTC)

FIVE new nasties today for a total of 11980 UNIQUE trojans (95,958 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 06/01/06 - 05:11:14 (US EDT) (09:11:14 UTC)

TWENTY-FOUR new nasties today for a total of 12004 UNIQUE trojans (96,229 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 06/03/06 - 03:26:22 (US EDT) (07:26:22 UTC)

TWENTY-EIGHT new nasties today for a total of 12032 UNIQUE trojans (96,615 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 06/04/06 - 10:55:06 (US EDT) (14:55:06 UTC)

SIXTEEN new nasties today for a total of 12048 UNIQUE trojans (96,834 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 06/05/06 - 02:53:14 (US EDT) (06:53:14 UTC)

FORTY-FOUR new nasties today for a total of 12092 UNIQUE trojans (97,082 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 06/06/06 - 04:31:04 (US EDT) (08:31:04 UTC)

TEN new nasties today for a total of 12102 UNIQUE trojans (97,218 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 06/07/06 - 11:49:21 (US EDT) (15:49:21 UTC)

SEVEN new nasties today for a total of 12109 UNIQUE trojans (97,341 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 06/08/06 - 11:06:18 (US EDT) (15:06:18 UTC)

TWENTY-THREE new nasties today for a total of 12132 UNIQUE trojans (99,033 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 06/09/06 - 04:38:53 (US EDT) (09:38:53 UTC)

SEVENTEEN new nasties today for a total of 12149 UNIQUE trojans (99,306 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 06/10/06 - 04:54:24 (US EDT) (08:54:24 UTC)

THIRTY-TWO new nasties today for a total of 12181 UNIQUE trojans (99,651 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 06/11/06 - 17:57:03 (US EDT) (21:57:03 UTC)

TWENTY-TWO new nasties today for a total of 12203 UNIQUE trojans (100,068 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 06/12/06 - 06:10:08 (US EDT) (10:10:08 UTC)

THIRTY-NINE new nasties today for a total of 12242 UNIQUE trojans (100,617 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 06/13/06 - 06:46:54 (US EDT) (10:46:54 UTC)

FORTY-SEVEN new nasties today for a total of 12289 UNIQUE trojans (101,454 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## grandma77 (Apr 1, 2006)

I don't understand this thread. Why do you keep posting things over and over?? Just curious.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

grandma77 said:


> I don't understand this thread. Why do you keep posting things over and over?? Just curious.


Spyware is far more malevolant that it used to be, anyone looking through almost any thread here can see that. In addition, there are problems with posting HJT logs.

First, you're online with an infected machine, in all likelihood. Second, you're depending on volunteers to read, analyize and respond to your post. Without a doubt you will get good information and hopefully a solution that doesn't involve reformatting, but you won't get it when you needed it most.....when that nasty went and executed on your computer. The time involved in waiting is time your system can still be accessed, further compromised and your personal information stolen. For an example of what can happen see this article:

http://kevins-rants.blogspot.com/

Further investigation has revealed that the person in those whois reports is a victim of identity theft. The real owners of that website are in Russia, they used his identity (and credit cards) to set up more malware distribution sites here in the US.

Third, HJT can't see everything. As it's become well known through wide use, malware authors have learned to be even stealthier. Even rootkits, which presently are up-and-coming:

http://news.zdnet.com/2100-1009_22-6082615.html

have begun to use cloaking within AV and AS software in the kernel. Rootkit Revealer may reveal a rootkit, but way too often I see people reporting back that they reformatted at that point. Even Microsoft themselves has stated that reformatting is the only solution. Giving up and losing time and possibly your work is a solution? It isn't neccessarily so.

Some of have taken the $75/hour route, paying plenty for malware removal, each and every time. How much would you be willing to pay? How many times?

That's why I post what seems to be the same thing day after day, a running count of what you'll see others coming here in the following weeks to post their logs looking for help. Break the cycle. Effective full spectrum antimalware software is a better solution.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 06/14/06 - 05:49:32 (US EDT) (09:49:32 UTC)

FORTY new nasties today for a total of 12329 UNIQUE trojans (102,109 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 06/15/06 - 07:14:13 (US EDT) (11:14:13 UTC)

SIXTY-ONE new nasties today for a total of 12390 UNIQUE trojans (103,485 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 06/16/06 - 04:40:53 (US EDT) (08:40:53 UTC)

THIRTY-FIVE new nasties today for a total of 12425 UNIQUE trojans (104,221 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 06/17/06 - 07:59:40 (US EDT) (11:59:40 UTC)

SIXTY-EIGHT new nasties today for a total of 12493 UNIQUE trojans (106,438 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 06/18/06 - 03:00:27 (US EDT) (07:00:27 UTC)

THIRTEEN new nasties today for a total of 12506 UNIQUE trojans (106,860 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 06/19/06 - 03:18:24 (US EDT) (07:18:24 UTC)

SEVENTEEN new nasties today for a total of 12523 UNIQUE trojans (107,548 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

*Intraday Update:*

FILEDATE: 06/19/06 - 09:17:22 (US EDT) (13:17:22 UTC)

NINE MORE new nasties today for a total of 12532 UNIQUE trojans (107,903 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 06/21/06 - 12:21:20 (US EDT) (16:21:2 UTC)

ONE HUNDRED AND THIRTY-FIVE new nasties today for a total of 12667 UNIQUE trojans (112,334 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 06/22/06 - 08:10:00 (US EDT) (12:10:00 UTC)

TWENTY-SEVEN new nasties today for a total of 12694 UNIQUE trojans (113,291 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 06/23/06 - 02:13:37 (US EDT) (06:13:37 UTC)

FORTY-THREE new nasties today for a total of 12737 UNIQUE trojans (114,894 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 06/24/06 - 02:09:28 (US EDT) (06:09:28 UTC)

NINETEEN new nasties today for a total of 12756 UNIQUE trojans (115,692 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 06/25/06 - 14:07:12 (US EDT) (18:07:12 UTC)

TEN new nasties today for a total of 12766 UNIQUE trojans (116,117 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 06/26/06 - 01:38:31 (US EDT) (05:38:31 UTC)

FORTY-ONE new nasties today for a total of 12807 UNIQUE trojans (118,061 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 06/27/06 - 10:09:38 (US EDT) (14:09:38 UTC)

EIGHT new nasties today for a total of 12815 UNIQUE trojans (118,769 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 06/28/06 - 03:34:22 (US EDT) (07:34:22 UTC)

FIFTY-NINE new nasties today for a total of 12874 UNIQUE trojans (120,134 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 06/29/06 - 11:48:01 (US EDT) (15:48:01 UTC)

TEN new nasties today for a total of 12884 UNIQUE trojans (120,657 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 06/30/06 - 01:26:02 (US EDT) (05:26:02 UTC)

TWENTY-SEVEN new nasties today for a total of 12911 UNIQUE trojans (121,443 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

Intraday Update:

FILEDATE: 06/30/06 - 20:14:19 (US EDT) (2006-07-01 - 00:14:19 UTC)

FIVE MORE new nasties today for a total of 12916 UNIQUE trojans (121,582 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 07/01/06 - 04:44:35 (US EDT) (08:44:35 UTC)

TWENTY new nasties today for a total of 12936 UNIQUE trojans (122,137 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 07/02/06 - 15:05:15 (US EDT) (19:05:15 UTC)

NINE new nasties today for a total of 12945 UNIQUE trojans (122,448 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 07/03/06 - 01:26:19 (US EDT) (05:26:19 UTC)

THIRTEEN new nasties today for a total of 12958 UNIQUE trojans (122,653 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 07/04/06 - 02:14:22 (US EDT) (06:14:22 UTC)

TWENTY-SEVEN new nasties today for a total of 12985 UNIQUE trojans (123,077 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

Intraday Update:

FILEDATE: 07/04/06 - 18:22:02 (US EDT) (22:22:02 UTC)

TWELVE new nasties today for a total of 12997 UNIQUE trojans (123,358 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 07/06/06 - 04:30:52 (US EDT) (08:30:52 UTC)

EIGHTEEN new nasties today for a total of 13030 UNIQUE trojans (124,306 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 07/07/06 - 18:10:14 (US EDT) (22:10:14 UTC)

FIFTY-ONE new nasties today for a total of 13081 UNIQUE trojans (125,771 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/update.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 07/08/06 - 03:48:29 (US EDT) (07:48:29 UTC)

FOURTEEN new nasties today for a total of 13095 UNIQUE trojans (126,018 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/trolist.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 07/09/06 - 00:34:53 (US EDT) (04:34:53 UTC)

SIX new nasties today for a total of 13101 UNIQUE trojans (126,114 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/trolist.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 07/10/06 - 02:30:07 (US EDT) (06:30:07 UTC)

EIGHT new nasties today for a total of 13109 UNIQUE trojans (126,236 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/trolist.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 07/11/06 - 02:28:43 (US EDT) (06:28:43 UTC)

TEN new nasties today for a total of 13119 UNIQUE trojans (126,323 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/trolist.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 07/12/06 - 01:58:52 (US EDT) (05:58:52 UTC)

THIRTY new nasties today for a total of 13149 UNIQUE trojans (127,109 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/trolist.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 07/13/06 - 03:47:34 (US EDT) (07:47:34 UTC) 
FILEDATE: 07/13/06 - 08:13:52 (US EDT) (12:13:52 UTC)[Intraday]

Includes new variant of Buddyworm.

SIX MORE new nasties today for a total of 13166 UNIQUE trojans (127,417 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/trolist.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 07/14/06 - 02:53:17 (US EDT) (06:53:17 UTC)

THIRTEEN new nasties today for a total of 13179 UNIQUE trojans (128,322 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/trolist.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 07/15/06 - 05:29:39 (US EDT) (09:29:39 UTC)

THIRTY new nasties today for a total of 13209 UNIQUE trojans (128,754 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/trolist.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 07/15/06 - 11:36:39 (US EDT) (15:36:39 UTC)[Intraday]

SIXTEEN MORE new nasties today for a total of 13225 UNIQUE trojans (129,487 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/trolist.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 07/16/06 - 08:18:31 (US EDT) (12:18:31 UTC)

FIFTEEN new nasties today for a total of 13240 UNIQUE trojans (130,056 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/trolist.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 07/17/06 - 04:34:43 (US EDT) (08:34:43 UTC)

TWO new nasties today for a total of 13242 UNIQUE trojans (130,203 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/trolist.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 07/18/06 - 07:39:48 (US EDT) (11:39:48 UTC)

TWENTY-FIVE new nasties today for a total of 13267 UNIQUE trojans (130,954 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/trolist.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 07/18/06 - 07:39:48 (US EDT) (11:39:48 UTC)

TWENTY-FIVE new nasties today for a total of 13267 UNIQUE trojans (130,954 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/trolist.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 07/20/06 - 10:51:16 (US EDT) (14:51:16 UTC)

SIX new nasties today for a total of 13289 UNIQUE trojans (131,507 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/trolist.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 07/21/06 - 00:49:40 (US EDT) (04:49:40 UTC)

ELEVEN new nasties today for a total of 13300 UNIQUE trojans (131,683 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/trolist.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 07/22/06 - 12:16:16 (US EDT) (16:16:16 UTC)

SIXTY-SEVEN new nasties today for a total of 13367 UNIQUE trojans (135,474 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/trolist.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 07/22/06 - 14:14:42 (US EDT) (18:14:42 UTC)[Intraday]

TWO MORE new nasties today for a total of 13369 UNIQUE trojans (135,601 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/trolist.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 07/22/06 - 19:56:28 (US EDT) (23:56:28 UTC)[Intraday2]

SEVEN MORE new nasties today for a total of 13376 UNIQUE trojans (135,737 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/trolist.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 07/24/06 - 07:15:36 (US EDT) (11:15:36 UTC)

SEVENTY-TWO new nasties today for a total of 13448 UNIQUE trojans (139,614 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/trolist.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 07/24/06 - 18:51:31 (US EDT) (22:51:31 UTC)[Intraday]

FIVE MORE new nasties today for a total of 13453 UNIQUE trojans (140,177 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/trolist.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 07/26/06 - 05:14:44 (US EDT) (09:14:44 UTC)

THIRTY-SIX new nasties today for a total of 13489 UNIQUE trojans (142,405 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/trolist.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 07/27/06 - 05:58:51 (US EDT) (09:58:51 UTC)

TWENTY-ONE new nasties today for a total of 13510 UNIQUE trojans (143,883 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/trolist.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 07/27/06 - 11:53:15 (US EDT) (15:53:15 UTC)[Intraday]

ONE MORE new nasties today for a total of 13511 UNIQUE trojans with 201 variants so far (144,117 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/trolist.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## pugmug (Jun 13, 2005)

I use BOClean and have for years as it is a very good program. What I am not sure of is why this 9 month,16 page thread is even here. If you have the program then you know it updates itself and will even send you emails once or more each day as to new threats but still updates on it's own. If you do not have the program then what good it this threads info. unless you want to search all over the internet to try to keep your computer updated to fight each new trogans as they come out each day. Sounds like a losing cause doing it that way.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

pugmug said:


> I use BOClean and have for years as it is a very good program. What I am not sure of is why this 9 month,16 page thread is even here. If you have the program then you know it updates itself and will even send you emails once or more each day as to new threats but still updates on it's own. If you do not have the program then what good it this threads info. unless you want to search all over the internet to try to keep your computer updated to fight each new trogans as they come out each day. Sounds like a losing cause doing it that way.


First, thanks for your loyalty!

There's a lot of people who don't know about BOClean....just have look at all the people here with HJT logs and problems. There wouldn't be 10% of them if they all were using BOClean.
We handle a whole lot more than just trojans- have for years now. You wouldn't have people resorting to reformats - losing all their stuff in the process- because they got a rootkit (and we'll all be seeing a lot more of that into the future as well). You'd also get one of the best shots for zeroday protection (nothing is absoulte where zeroday's concerned) , we use every tool in the antimalware arsenal known.

So, you ask I do this? Because a lot of the people who read this thread *need* BOClean.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 07/28/06 - 13:52:51 (US EDT) (17:52:51 UTC)

THIRTEEN new nasties today for a total of 13524 UNIQUE trojans (144,258 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/trolist.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## pugmug (Jun 13, 2005)

As I stated before, if you have the program you know and if you do not have it you do not care about it. What does and why would I have loyalty to you? Your post is not informing anyone of anything that they do not know or can find on their own. Other than myself,how far back has this thread had a post other than yours Nancymca?


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

Why do you see this as a problem? 

There are a large number of BOClean users who prefer to update manually. This is why we post on all the forums we can find.

In addition, this may encourage some non-BOClean users to check out the website, and learn about software they typically won't encounter in a forum like this. After all, very few BOClean users find themseleves posting HJT logs.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 07/29/06 - 12:40:21 (US EDT) (16:40:21 UTC)

EIGHTY-FIVE new nasties today for a total of 13609 UNIQUE trojans (149,997 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/trolist.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## pugmug (Jun 13, 2005)

No problem just wasted space.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 07/30/06 - 11:47:56 (US EDT) (15:47:56 UTC)

EIGHT new nasties today for a total of 13617 UNIQUE trojans (152,218 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/trolist.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 07/31/06 - 06:53:31 (US EDT) (10:53:31 UTC)

FIFTY new nasties today for a total of 13667 UNIQUE trojans (155,031 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/trolist.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 07/31/06 - 21:00:23 (US EDT) (2006-08-01T00:00:23 UTC) [Intraday]

FIVE MORE new nasties today for a total of 13672 UNIQUE trojans (155,145 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/trolist.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

* FILEDATE: 08/01/06 - 06:00:56 (US EDT) (10:00:56 UTC)*

TWENTY-THREE new nasties today for a total of 13695 UNIQUE trojans (155,418 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/trolist.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

*FILEDATE: 08/01/06 - 19:54:18 (US EDT) (23:54:18 UTC)[Intraday]*

FIFTY-ONE MORE new nasties today for a total of 13746 UNIQUE trojans (156,823trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/trolist.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 08/03/06 - 07:50:31 (US EDT) (11:50:31 UTC)

FORTY-SEVEN new nasties today for a total of 13793 UNIQUE trojans (157,437 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/trolist.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

*FILEDATE: 08/03/06 - 14:51:41 (US EDT) (18:51:41 UTC)[Intraday]*

EIGHTEEN MORE new nasties today for a total of 13811 UNIQUE trojans (158,009 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/trolist.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 08/05/06 - 10:25:09 (US EDT) (14:25:09 UTC)

ONE HUNDRED AND TWENTY-FOUR new nasties today for a total of 13935 UNIQUE trojans (162,743 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/trolist.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

* FILEDATE: 08/06/06 - 15:23:48 (US EDT) (19:23:48 UTC)*

SEVENTEEN new nasties today for a total of 13952 UNIQUE trojans (163,152 trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/trolist.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

* FILEDATE: 08/07/06 - 09:56:17 (US EDT) (13:56:17 UTC)*

FIFTY-ONE new nasties today for a total of 14003 UNIQUE trojans (*168,883 variants* trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/trolist.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

*FILEDATE: 08/07/06 - 13:33:23 (US EDT) (17:33:23 UTC) [Intraday]*

FIVE MORE new nasties today for a total of 14008 UNIQUE trojans (168,927 variants trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

http://www.nsclean.com/trolist.html


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

*FILEDATE: 08/08/06 - 13:55:20 (US EDT) (17:55:20 UTC)*

SEVEN new nasties today for a total of 14015 UNIQUE trojans (169,433 variants trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/trolist.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

* FILEDATE: 08/09/06 - 02:07:31 (US EDT) (06:07:31 UTC)*

THIRTY-TWO new nasties today for a total of 14047 UNIQUE trojans (170,102 variants trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

http://www.nsclean.com/trolist.html


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

*FILEDATE: 08/10/06 - 02:18:55 (US EDT) (06:18:55 UTC)*

TWENTY-SEVEN new nasties today for a total of 14074 UNIQUE trojans (170,783 variants trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/trolist.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

*FILEDATE: 08/11/06 - 06:06:52 (US EDT) (10:06:52 UTC)*

TWENTY-TWO new nasties today for a total of 14096 UNIQUE trojans (171,003 variants trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/trolist.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

*FILEDATE: 08/12/06 - 08:49:08 (US EDT) (12:49:08 UTC)*

FIFTY-TWO new nasties today for a total of 14148 UNIQUE trojans (174,118 variants trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/trolist.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

* FILEDATE: 08/12/06 - 21:16:05 (US EDT) (12-08-2006T01:16:05 UTC)[Intraday]*

TWENTY-THREE new nasties today for a total of 14171 UNIQUE trojans (174,656 variants trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/trolist.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

*FILEDATE: 08/14/06 - 03:20:20 (US EDT) (07:20:20 UTC)*

FORTY-FIVE new nasties today for a total of 14216 UNIQUE trojans (175,218 variants trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/trolist.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

*FILEDATE: 08/16/06 - 02:31:30 (US EDT) (06:31:30 UTC)*

TWENTY-NINE new nasties today for a total of 14266 UNIQUE trojans (175,879 variants trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/trolist.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

* FILEDATE: 08/17/06 - 02:07:47 (US EDT) (06:07:47 UTC)*

THIRTY-THREE new nasties today for a total of 14299 UNIQUE trojans (176,436 variants trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/trolist.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

* FILEDATE: 08/17/06 - 12:02:51 (US EDT) (16:02:51 UTC)[Intraday]*

THREE new rootkits added as of the moment for a total of 14302 UNIQUE trojans (176,472 variants trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/trolist.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

*FILEDATE: 08/18/06 - 05:17:27 (US EDT) (09:17:27 UTC)*

NINETEEN new nasties for a total of 14321 UNIQUE infectors (176,629 variants trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/trolist.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

*FILEDATE: 08/19/06 - 04:18:41 (US EDT) (08:18:41 UTC)*

FIFTY-TWO new nasties for a total of 14373 UNIQUE infectors (177,440 variants trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total, including all variants) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/trolist.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.

Get a $15.00 discount on BOClean now till Aug 25! 
http://www.nsclean.com/boclean.html


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

*FILEDATE: 08/20/06 - 10:55:29 (US EDT) (14:55:29 UTC)*

FIFTY-SEVEN new nasties for a total of 14430 UNIQUE infectors (178,002 variants including trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/upgrade.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

*FILEDATE: 08/20/06 - 21:29:23 (US EDT) (2006-08-21T01:29:23 UTC)[Intraday]*

TEN MORE new nasties for a total of 14440 UNIQUE infectors (178,154 variants including trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/upgrade.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

*FILEDATE: 08/22/06 - 05:42:58 (US EDT) (09:42:58 UTC)*

THIRTY-NINE new nasties for a total of 14479 UNIQUE infectors (178,636 variants including trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/upgrade.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

*FILEDATE: 08/23/06 - 02:34:57 (US EDT) (06:34:57 UTC)*

TWENTY-EIGHT new nasties for a total of 14507 UNIQUE infectors (178,887 variants including trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/upgrade.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

FILEDATE: 08/24/06 - 03:41:49 (US EDT) (07:41:49 UTC)

THIRTY-SEVEN new nasties for a total of 14544 UNIQUE infectors (179,138 variants including trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/upgrade.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

*FILEDATE: 08/25/06 - 04:47:51 (US EDT) (08:47:51 UTC)*

TWENTY-EIGHT new nasties for a total of 14572 UNIQUE infectors (179,309 variants including trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/upgrade.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

* FILEDATE: 08/26/06 - 04:28:11 (US EDT) (08:28:11 UTC)*

THIRTY new nasties for a total of 14602 UNIQUE infectors (179,478 variants including trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/upgrade.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

* FILEDATE: 08/27/06 - 05:51:42 (US EDT) (09:51:42 UTC)
*

THIRTY-THREE new nasties for a total of 14635 UNIQUE infectors (179,662 including trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/upgrade.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

* FILEDATE: 08/28/06 - 03:52:49 (US EDT) (07:52:49 UTC)*

TWENTY-THREE new nasties for a total of 14658 UNIQUE infectors (179,784 including trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/upgrade.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

* FILEDATE: 08/29/06 - 04:51:50 (US EDT) (08:51:50 UTC) *

FORTY new nasties for a total of 14698 UNIQUE infectors (179,956 including trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/upgrade.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

* FILEDATE: 08/30/06 - 05:31:06 (US EDT) (09:31:06 UTC)*

SEVENTEEN new nasties for a total of 14715 UNIQUE infectors (180,051 including trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/upgrade.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

* FILEDATE: 08/30/06 - 18:37:37 (US EDT) (22:37:37 UTC)[Intraday]*

TWELVE new nasties for a total of 14727 UNIQUE infectors (180,113 including trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/upgrade.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

* FILEDATE: 09/01/06 - 02:16:43 (US EDT) (06:16:43 UTC)*

SIXTEEN new nasties for a total of 14743 UNIQUE infectors (180,220 including trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/upgrade.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

* FILEDATE: 09/02/06 - 17:40:23 (US EDT) (21:40:23 UTC)*

TWENTY-EIGHT new nasties for a total of 14771 UNIQUE infectors (180,357including trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/upgrade.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

* FILEDATE: 09/03/06 - 01:49:14 (US EDT) (05:49:14 UTC)*

ELEVEN new nasties for a total of 14792 UNIQUE infectors (180,461 including trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/upgrade.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

* FILEDATE: 09/04/06 - 02:21:53 (US EDT) (06:21:53 UTC)*

FIFTEEN new nasties for a total of 14797 UNIQUE infectors (180,528 including trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/upgrade.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

* FILEDATE: 09/04/06 - 23:26:26 (US EDT) (05/09/2006T03:26:26 UTC)[Intraday]*

FOURTEEN new nasties for a total of 14811 UNIQUE infectors (180,672 including trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/upgrade.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

* FILEDATE: 09/06/06 - 00:45:33 (US EDT) (04:45:33 UTC)*

SEVENTEEN new nasties for a total of 14828 UNIQUE infectors (180,804 including trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/upgrade.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

* FILEDATE: 09/07/06 - 07:36:06 (US EDT) (11:36:06 UTC)*

FIFTY-TWO new nasties for a total of 14880 UNIQUE infectors (181,427 including trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/upgrade.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

* FILEDATE: 09/09/06 - 07:15:09 (US EDT) (11:15:09 UTC)*

FIFTY-ONE new nasties for a total of 14931 UNIQUE infectors (181,747 including trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/upgrade.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

* FILEDATE: 09/11/06 - 03:00:09 (US EDT) (07:00:09 UTC)*

FORTY-TWO new nasties for a total of 14973 UNIQUE infectors (181,974 including trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/upgrade.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

* FILEDATE: 09/12/06 - 05:34:25 (US EDT) (09:34:25 UTC)*

TWELVE new nasties for a total of 14985 UNIQUE infectors (182,033 including trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/upgrade.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

* FILEDATE: 09/14/06 - 01:30:05 (US EDT) (05:30:05 UTC)*

THIRTY-SIX new nasties for a total of 15026 UNIQUE infectors (182,258 including trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/upgrade.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

*  FILEDATE: 09/15/06 - 07:06:14 (US EDT) (11:06:14 UTC)*

NINE new nasties for a total of 15035 UNIQUE infectors (182,332 including trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/upgrade.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

*  FILEDATE: 09/16/06 - 03:42:44 (US EDT) (07:42:44 UTC)*

EIGHT new nasties for a total of 15043 UNIQUE infectors (182,415 including trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/upgrade.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

*  FILEDATE: 09/18/06 - 01:53:43 (US EDT) (05:53:43 UTC)*

THIRTY-FIVE new nasties for a total of 15078 UNIQUE infectors (182,570 including trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/upgrade.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

*  FILEDATE: 09/20/06 - 09:04:02 (US EDT) (13:04:02 UTC)*

NINETY-SIX new nasties for a total of 15174 UNIQUE infectors (183,143 including trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

http://www.nsclean.com/trolist.html


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

*  FILEDATE: 09/21/06 - 08:34:52 (US EDT) (12:34:52 UTC)*

FORTY-SIX new nasties for a total of 15220 UNIQUE infectors (183,227 including trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/upgrade.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

* FILEDATE: 09/22/06 - 16:33:13 (US EDT) (20:33:13 UTC)*

TWENTY new nasties for a total of 15240 UNIQUE infectors (183,414 including trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/upgrade.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

* FILEDATE: 09/23/06 - 05:55:28 (US EDT) (09:55:28 UTC)*

EIGHTY-SEVEN new nasties for a total of 15327 UNIQUE infectors (183,736 including trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/upgrade.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

*  FILEDATE: 09/24/06 - 07:06:27 (US EDT) (11:06:27 UTC)*

THIRTY-FIVE new nasties for a total of 15362 UNIQUE infectors (183,916 including trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/upgrade.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

*  FILEDATE: 09/25/06 - 04:40:43 (US EDT) (08:40:43 UTC)*

TEN new nasties for a total of 15372 UNIQUE infectors (184,011 including trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/upgrade.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

*  FILEDATE: 09/26/06 - 01:25:42 (US EDT) (05:25:42 UTC)*

TWENTY-ONE new nasties for a total of 15393 UNIQUE infectors (184,135 including trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/upgrade.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

*  FILEDATE: 09/27/06 - 02:16:47 (US EDT) (06:16:47 UTC)*

FIFTEEN new nasties for a total of 15408 UNIQUE infectors (184,207 including trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.20 and BOClean 4.21.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.12 or 4.20 to 4.21. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.21 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.21. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/upgrade.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

*  FILEDATE: 09/28/06 - 06:03:55 (US EDT) (10:03:55 UTC)*

TWENTY-SIX new nasties for a total of 15434 UNIQUE infectors (184,364 variants including trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.22 and BOClean 4.21. BOClean 4.20 and earlier are no longer supported and MUST be upgraded. BOClean 4.21 will be obsolete in mid-October and also needs to be upgraded to 4.22 at NO CHARGE.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.21 and earlier to 4.22. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.22 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.22. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/upgrade.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

*  FILEDATE: 09/29/06 - 03:34:17 (US EDT) (07:34:17 UTC)*

TWENTY new nasties for a total of 15454 UNIQUE infectors (184,501 variants including trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.22 and BOClean 4.21. BOClean 4.20 and earlier are no longer supported and MUST be upgraded. BOClean 4.21 will be obsolete in mid-October and also needs to be upgraded to 4.22 at NO CHARGE.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.21 and earlier to 4.22. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.22 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.22. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/upgrade.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------



## Nancymca (Mar 27, 2005)

*  FILEDATE: 09/30/06 - 05:42:34 (US EDT) (09:42:34 UTC)*

SEVENTEEN new nasties for a total of 15471 UNIQUE infectors (184,614 variants including trojans, worms, bots, hijackers, downloaders, spam proxies, rootkits, adware, spyware, keyloggers, "dialers" and other malware in total) covered in today's update for BOClean 4.22 and BOClean 4.21. BOClean 4.20 and earlier are no longer supported and MUST be upgraded. BOClean 4.21 will be obsolete in mid-October and also needs to be upgraded to 4.22 at NO CHARGE.

To UPDATE your existing BOClean database, doubleclick on your BOClean traybar icon and select "check for update" to have BOClean automatically collect and install your update for you. BOClean is designed to perform an autoupdate if left configured to do so. If you have problems with the autoupdate program, check your firewall settings - we use passive FTP download instead of the more conventional HTTP method and some firewalls may refuse to allow the program to connect unless you set rules to permit the BOClean autoupdate program to collect them. Please consult your firewall's instructions on how to do this if the update program is stopped or crashed by your firewall.

Please ALSO note that updates of the database do NOT "UPGRADE" BOClean 4.21 and earlier to 4.22. Doing so requires that we send you a replacement or (if you paid for the "extended download" when you purchased BOClean) you can go back and redownload BOClean from Digital River and obtain the 4.22 upgrade yourself. If you didn't opt for the "extended download" premium option at additional cost at time of purchase, then you need to contact [email protected] in order to upgrade to 4.22. Information on what you need to do in order to GET your upgrade are detailed here:

http://www.nsclean.com/upgrade.html

Please also note that if you ever miss an update (or several) the update you collect includes *ALL* previous update information. There is no need to go hunting down other updates. The current one is always complete.


----------

